# تنقية الماء ومعالجته وأهم المشاكل وحلولها موضوع شامل ننتظر مشاركتكم ...موضوع متجدد



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2010)

تنقية الماء ومعالجته​
يرغب الناس في الحصول على ماء شرب خال من البكتيريا، لا لون ولا طعم ولا رائحة له. والماء بحالته الطبيعية لا يتمتع بهذه الصفات إلا نادرًا. ولهذا يُعمد بعد سحب الماء من مصدره إلى ضخه في أنابيب إلى محطة معالجة. وقد يخضع الماء هناك لواحدة أو أكثر من عمليات المعالجة وذلك حسب نوعية الماء وتبعًا لمواصفات ماء الشرب التي تأخذ بها المدينة. وتستخدم العديد من المدن ثلاث عمليات رئيسية في معالجة المياه هي:
1- التخثير والترويق
2- التصفية
3- التعقيم.

التخثير والترويق:​
يتدفق الماء الخام غير المعالج إلى معمل معالجة المياه حيث تضاف إليه مواد كيميائية مختلفة. وبعض هذه الكيميائيات مخثرات. وأكثرها استعمالاً مسحوق كبريتات الألومنيوم أو الشب. يشكل الشب مع الماء كريات بالغة الدقة لزجة القوام تسمى التفل. وتلتصق البكتيريا والغرين وشوائب أخرى بالتفل لدى تمرير الماء إلى حوض ترويق. ويترسب التفل فوق قاع الحوض، ويزيل التخثير والترويق معظم الشوائب من الماء.

التصفية :​
يمرر الماء بعد ذلك خلال مرشِّح ويتكون من طبقة من الرمل أو الرمل والفحم بسمك 75سم فوق طبقة من الحصى بسمك 30سم. وعندما ينساب الماء في المرشح يتم حجز الجزيئات المتبقية فيه. وبعد ذلك يُمرر الماء إلى خزانات ضخمة حيث يعالج معالجة أخيرة تقضي على البكتيريا.

التعقيم :​
يقتل البكتيريا التي تحمل الأمراض. تعقم معظم المعامل الماء بإضافة مادة الكلور إليه. وقد يضاف الكلور للماء قبل عمليات التخثير والترويق. يضاف الكلور غالبًا بعد عملية التصفية. وتضيف معظم المدن الكلور إلى مياهها حتى ولو لم تعالج بأي طريق آخر.
هناك عمليات أخرى تستعمل للتخلص من طعم الماء ورائحته غير المرغوبة أو لإعطائه صفات خاصة تحسن طعمه ورائحته. في هذه العملية يرش الماء أو يقطر خلال الهواء حيث يقوم أكسجين الهواء بتخليص الماء من رائحته وطعمه.
ويحتوي الماء عند كثير من المجتمعات البشرية على بعض المعادن التي تجعله عَسرًا. والماء العَسر يتطلب كميات كبيرة من الصابون لتكوين رغوة. كما أنه يشكل رواسب على جدران الأنابيب والمعدات الأخرى. وهناك عمليات عديدة لجعله ماء يسرًا. وتضيف بعض المدن الجير أو رماد الصودا إلى الماء لمنع صدأ الأنابيب. كما تساعد مادة الكربون المنشط على تحسين طعم ورائحة الماء وإزالة الكيميائيات السامة منه. وتضيف كثير من التجمعات البشرية مادة الفلوريد لمياهها لمكافحة تسوس الأسنان.

*من مشاكل المياه​**
القساوة والكلس Hardness
الطعم و الرائحة Taste & Odor
الأملاح المنحلة TDS
النترات NO3
العكارة و الشوائب Turbidity
الحديد Iron 
مشاكل أخرى (الجراثيم – المعادن الثقيلة – الزيوت - الماء الحامضي)​*

*القساوة والكلس​*
الماء القاسي أو العسر عملياً هو الماء الذي يحوي على نسب عالية من شوارد الكالسيوم والمغنزيوم. إن ماء المطر يعبر الأرض ماراً بطبقات الصخور المختلفة حيث يلتقط أثناء مروره شوارد الكالسيوم والمغنزيوم وهذه الشوارد هي التي تسبب القساوة في الماء. و تقاس القساوة عادة بـ: ملغ/لتر - الدرجة الفرنسية أو الألمانية – الغرين – مل مكافئ. 

*مشاكل الماء القاسي:​*
منذ زمن طويل يحذر صانعوا التجهيزات (السخانات والمراجل – الجلايات – الغسالات ... الخ) من المشاكل التي تحدث نتيجة لوجود الكلس في الماء. يترسب الكلس في الأنابيب – السخانات – مراجل التدفئة – الغسالات – الجلايات – المكاوي – وعلى سطوح التجهيزات الصحية من حنفيات ومغاسل ومجالي ... الخ. وعند القيام بغسيل الملابس والمناشف بماء قاسي فإن الكلس يتبقى على سطوح هذه الملابس ويسبب بهوت لون الملابس ويخشنها ويقصر من عمر منسوجات هذه الملابس. بالإضافة إلى استخدام كمية أكبر من المنظفات والكيماويات عند الغسيل بماء قاسي. كما يؤثر الماء القاسي على الإنسان حيث يعمل على تخشين وجفاف الشعر والجلد. و من الصعب استخدام الماء القاسي في الطبخ والمشروبات (شاي – قهوة ... الخ).

*أما مشاكل الماء القاسي في الاستعمالات الصناعية فهي متعددة وكثيرة أهمها:*

غالب الصناعات تحتاج إلى ماء منخفض القساوة سواء كانت الصناعة تستخدم الماء بشكل مباشر مثل (الصناعات الغذائية، المشروبات الغازية، الكيميائية، الصيدلانية... إلخ) أو بشكل غير مباشر مثل أكثر الصناعات والتي تستخدم المراجل وأجهزة التبريد والتجهيزات التي يدخل فيها الماء. كما إن استخدام الماء القاسي في الصناعة يرفع من كلفة الإنتاج مع مرور الزمن ويقصر من العمر التشغيلي للتجهيزات وستحتاج إلى صيانات واستبدال قطع غيار بشكل كبير ومتكرر.

*حل مشكلة الماء القاسي:​*
هناك عدة طرق لإزالة القساوة وذلك حسب نوع الماء وكميته واستعمالاته، لكن بشكل عام أفضل طريقة هي استعمال أجهزة إزالة القساوة Softeners التي تعمل على مبدأ الريزينات الكاتيونية. حيث يقوم الريزين الموجود داخل الجهاز بأخذ شوارد الكالسيوم والمغنزيوم من الماء القاسي وإعطائه شوارد الصوديوم. أي يقوم باستبدال الشوارد القاسية الموجودة في الماء (كالسيوم ومغنزيوم) بالشوارد غير القاسية الموجودة في الريزين (الريزين مشحون بشاردة الصوديوم)

*االطعم والرائحة​*
هناك عوامل كثيرة تسبب الطعم والرائحة في الماء منها وجود الكلور في الماء أو المواد العضوية المتعفنة أو المعادن المنحلة في الماء أو كبريتات الهيدروجين التي تسبب رائحة مثل رائحة البيض المتعفن أو رائحة الكبريت وغيرها.
قد لا تسبب مشكلة الطعم والرائحة مشكلة فيزيائية ولكن وجودها أمر غير مرغوب فيه سواء كان الماء للاستخدامات الصناعية أو المنزلية أو مياه الشرب.

*حل المشكلة:​*
يوجد طرق متعددة لحل هذه المشكلة وذلك حسب طبيعة الماء وطبيعة المواد المسببة للطعم والرائحة. ومن هذه الطرق: التهوية - استخدام المواد الكيماوية المؤكسدة - الفحم النشيط.
تحل مشكلة الطعم والرائحة بشكل عام باستعمال الفلاتر التي تحوي الكربون النشيط. حيث يقوم الكربون النشيط بامتصاص الطعم والرائحة والكلور والمواد العضوية من الماء.
أما مشكلة الكبريتات فتحتاج إلى معاملة خاصة حيث تستخدم مواد كيماوية خاصة تقوم بعملية الأكسدة ثم نقوم بفلترة الماء بواسطة الفلاتر الرملية أو الخرطوشية.
وتزال كبريتات الهيدروجين عن طريق طارد الغازات والتهوية

*
الاملاح المنحلة *​
يحتوي الماء على نسب متفاوتة من الأملاح المنحلة Total Dissolved Solids
و السبب الرئيسي في وجود هذه الأملاح هو أن ماء المطر أثناء مروره خلال طبقات الأرض يمتص الكثير من الأملاح.
عند وجود نسب عالية من الأملاح المنحلة في الماء فإن هذا الماء يصبح غير صالح للاستخدامات الصناعية أو الشرب أو للاستخدامات المنزلية وذلك حسب نسبة الأملاح ونوعها (نترات – كبريت – كلوريد – صوديوم – كالسيوم – رصاص ... الخ).

*حل المشكلة :​*
يتم التخلص من الأملاح المنحلة في الماء باستعمال أجهزة Reverse Osmosis التي تعمل على مبدأ أغشية التناضح (التنافذ) العكسي Reverse Osmosis Membrane وهو مبدأ عمل محطات تحلية ماء البحر

*
النترات NO3 *​تحتوي المياه الجوفية على تراكيز متفاوتة من النترات NO3 سواء من مصادر طبيعية أو بسبب النشاطات البشرية، وإن أهم أسباب وجود النترات في الماء هي:
1 – الاستعمال الزائد للأسمدة في الزراعة.
2 – مخلفات و أقنية الصرف الصحي والصناعي.
3 – مخلفات وروث الحيوانات.
لذلك نلاحظ أن نسب النترات مرتفعة في المناطق الزراعية ومناطق تربية الحيوانات والمناطق القريبة من أقنية وبيارات مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي.

*أخطار النترات:​*
يعتبر النترات أحد أكثر الملوثات الكيميائية الموجودة في العالم والتي تهدد المياه الجوفية.إن لزيادة تركيز النترات في مياه الشرب عن الحد المسموح به آثار صحية خطيرة على الأطفال الرضع وقد يكون قاتلاً، وهو خطر جداً على صحة الأطفال حتى 6 سنوات.

*حل مشكلة النترات:​*
تتم معالجة مشكلة النترات بإحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
1 – ريزينات إزالة النترات: تقوم هذه الريزينات بإزالة شاردة النترات NO3 من الماء عن طريق التبادل الشاردي وتستبدلها بشاردة الكلوريد.
2 – أجهزة التناضح (التنافذ) العكسي RO: يقوم جهاز RO بإزالة جميع الأملاح المنحلة الموجودة في الماء بنسب متفاوتة ومن ضمنها النترات، ويعتبر RO أفضل طريقة للتخلص من النترات وقد تصل نسبة التخلص من النترات في جهاز RO إلى 97 %

*العكارة والشوائب Turbidity*​
العكارة هي عبارة عن وجود الرمل أو المواد المعلقة أو الشوائب في الماء، ويمكن ملاحظة العكارة في الماء بواسطة العين المجردة. وإن وجود العكر والشوائب في الماء يسبب مشاكل كثيرة منها الانسدادات والترسبات ويؤثر على عمل التجهيزات الصناعية والمنزلية ويقصر من عمرها التشغيلي.

*حل المشكلة:*​هناك عدة طرق للتخلص من العكارة والشوائب وذلك حسب نوع الماء وكميته واستعمالاته. ففي الصناعة غالباً ما نستخدم الفلاتر الرملية المتعددة الطبقات، وعندما يراد الحصول على ماء أنقى عندها نستعمل الفلاتر الخرطوشية والفلاتر المكرونية.
عندما تكون درجة العكورة عالية ويوجد استهلاك كبير للماء عندها نلجأ إلى المعالجة الأولية باستعمال أحواض الترسيب والمرقدات مع المواد الكيماوية التي تساعد على التخثير والتلبيد مثل Coagulants & Flocculants

*الحديد​*
سبب هذه المشكلة قد يكون احتواء طبقات الصخور على الحديد وبالنتيجة مياه جوفية تحتوي على حديد، أو قد يكون بسبب بقاء الماء في الأنابيب والتمديدات المصنوعة من الحديد.

*حل المشكلة:​*
عندما يحتوي الماء على نسب عالية من الحديد عندها يزال بواسطة فلتر مزيل الحديد Iron Removal والذي يحتوي على مادة غنية بعنصر الأكسجين والتي تقوم بأكسدة الحديد الموجود في الماء وتحويله إلى ذرات صلبة تزال بسهولة وتُطرح خارجاً عندما يقوم الفلتر بالغسيل العكسي. عندما يحتوي الماء على نسبة عالية من الحديد وتكون كمية الماء المراد معالجتها كبيرة، عندها تكون المعالجة بإضافة الكلور أو المواد المؤكسدة إلى الماء حيث تقوم بأكسدة الحديد وتحويله إلى ذرات صلبة تزال بواسطة الفلاتر الرملية المتعددة الطبقات.


*مشاكل أخرى
*​هنالك مشاكل أخرى كثيرة مثل وجود الجراثيم أو المعادن الثقيلة أو الزيوت أو مشكلة الماء الحامضي وغيرها في الماء.

*الجراثيم:​*
تتم معالجة الماء الحاوي على جراثيم بعدة طرق مثل إضافة هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم - أجهزة توليد الأوزون - أجهزة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية- حقن غاز الكلور... الخ. يتم اختيار الطريقة المناسبة حسب نوعية الماء وكميته والغاية من استخدامه والكلفة الاقتصادية.

*المعادن الثقيلة:​*
تزال من الماء بواسطة ريزينات خاصة حسب نوعية الماء ونوعية وكمية المعدن في الماء.

*الزيوت :​*
يتم التخلص من الزيوت بجعل الزيت يطفو على سطح الماء ومن ثم إزالته بواسطة كاشط علوي مركب على خط سير في أعلى الخزان. وتزال الزيوت أيضاً بواسطة الفلاتر الفحمية.

*الماء الحامضي :​*
إن الماء الحامضي يسبب خطراً كبيراً على التجهيزات الصناعية والمنزلية والتمديدات فهو يسبب التآكلات والاهتراءات في التجهيزات والشبكات، ويكون الحل بشكل عام بإضافة مواد كيماوية لتعديل قيمة pH.

*الموضوع منقول نقل للفائدة العلمية أرجو أضفاء لمسة من مشاركاتكم لتجعل الموضوع شامل ​*أرجو ان لاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## chemicaleng (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل مشرف المنتدى شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة 
وهذا الرابط لموقع منظمه الصحه العالميه للطبعه الثالثم من كتاب ( دلائل جودة مياه الشرب ) ارجوا ان يفيد فى استكمال الصوره 
http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/dwq/gdwq3rev/ar/index.html

كما اتمنى ان نكمل الموضوع فى جزئية معالجة مياه الصرف ( منزلى و صناعى ) 
وشكرا لك اخى الفاضل 
الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي chemicaleng على هذه التكملة المميزة التي عودتنا عليها بمشاركاتك الرائعة وننتظر باقي الأخوة وإن شاء الله بجهودكم نجعله موضوع شامل يكون مرجع لكل مهندس أختصاصه التصفية في المياه وبالتوفيق مقدما للجميع ...


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بكم اساتذتنا الكرام


----------



## عطران (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2010)

وهذه بحوث جدا مفيدة أرتأيت نقلها لكم لما لها من فائدة كبيرة لمن يعمل في هذا الأختصاص ...


*( طرق تحلية المياه المالحة )*

أولا : تحلية المياه بطرق التقطير.
ثانياً: التحلية باستخدام طرق الأغشية.
ثالثاً : تحلية المياه بطريقة البلورة أو التجميد.



*أولا : تحلية المياه بطرق التقطير :*


الفكرة الأساسية لعمليات التقطير تكمن في رفع درجة حرارة المياه المالحة الى درجة الغليان وتكوين بخار الماء الذي يتم تكثيفه بعد ذلك الى ماء ومن ثم معالجته ليكون ماء صالحا للشرب أو الري . 




*طرق التقطير : نذكر منها بعض الطرق المهمة : *


*1 - التقطير العادي :*

يتم غلي الماء المالح في خزان ماء بدون ضغط . ويصعد بخار الماء الى أعلى الخزان ويخرج عبر مسار موصل الى المكثف الذي يقوم بتكثيف بخار الماء الذي تتحول الى قطرات ماء يتم تجميعها في خزان الماء المقطر . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الصغيرة.


*2 - التقطير الومضي متعدد المراحل :*

اعتماداً على الحقيقة التي تقرر أن درجة غليان السوائل تتناسب طردياً مع الضغط الواقع عيها فكلما قل الضغط الواقع على السائل انخفضت درجة غليانه . وفي هذه الطريقة تمر مياه البحر بعد تسخينها إلى غرف متتالية ذات ضغط منخفض فتحول المياه إلى بخار ماء يتم تكثيفه على أسطح باردة ويجمع ويعالج بكميات صالحة للشرب . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الكبيرة (30000 متر مكعب أي حوتاي 8 ملايين جلون مياه يوميا ) .









*3 - التقطير بمتعدد المراحل ( متعدد التأثير ) :*
طرق تحلية المياه المالحةتقوم المقطرات المتعددة التأثيرات بالاستفادة من الأبخرة المتصاعدة من المبخر الأول للتكثف في المبخر الثاني . وعليه ، تستخدم حرارة التكثف في غلي ماء البحر في المبخر الثاني ، وبالتالي فإن المبخر الثاني يعمل كمكثف للأبخرة القادمة من المبخر الأول ،وتصبح هذه الأبخرة في المبخر الثاني مثل مهمة بخار التسخين في المبخر الأول. وبالمثل ، فإن المبخر الثالث يعمل كمكثف للمبخر الثاني وهكذا ويسمى كل مبخر في تلك السلسة بالتأثير.








*4 - التقطير باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية :*

طرق تحلية المياه المالحةتعتمد هذه الطريقة على الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين مياه البحر حتى درجة التبخر ثم يتم تكثيفها على أسطح باردة وتجمع في مواسير . 


*5-التقطير بطريقة البخار المضغوط :*
طرق تحلية المياه المالحةبينما تستخدم وحدات التقطير متعدد التأثير والتبخير الفجائي مصدر بخار خارجي للتسخين كمصدر أساسي للحرارة ، فإن التقطير بانضغاط البخار – والذي يختصر عادة إلى التقطير بالانضغاط –يستخدم بخاره الخاص كمصدر حراري بعدما يضغط هذا البخار . وفي هذه الطريقة ، يمكن الحصول على اقتصادية عالية للطاقة . ولكن ، من الضروري الحصول على الطاقة الميكانيكية باستخدام ضاغط ( أو أي شكل للطاقة المستفادة بأجهزة أخرى مثل ضاغط الطارد البخاري steam-ejector compressor). وبرغم اختلاف هذه العملية للتقطير عن العملية المثالية فأنه يلزم التنويه بأن مصادر حرارية كم هو الحال في عمليات التقطير الأخرى والتي نوقشت في الفصل الحالي.
يسخن ماء البحر مبدئيا في مبادل حراري أنبوبي مستخدما كلا من الماء الملح والماء المطرود والماء العذب الخارجي من الوحدة ثم يغلى ماء البحر داخل أنابيب المقطر . وتضغط الأبخرة ، ثم ترجع الى المقطر حيث تتكثف خارج الأنابيب مما يوفر الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الغليان . وتسحب الغازات غير القابلة للتكثيف من حيز البخار والتكثيف بوساطة مضخة سحب أو طارد بخاري أيهما يلائم. 
ويعتبر الضاغط هو قلب وحدة التقطير. فإذا لم تضغط الأبخرة فإنه لا يمكنها التكثف على الأنابيب الحاملة لماء البحر المغلي لأن درجة حرارة تكثيف البخار النقي عند ضغط معين تقل عن درجة حرارة غليان الماء الملح عند هذا الضغط . فمثلا ، إذا كان ضغط البخار 1 ضغط جوي ، فإن بخار الماء يتكثف عند درجة 100 م ، ولكن ماء البحر بتركيز مضاعف يغلي عند حوالي 101م . وحتى يتسنى للأبخرة التكثف عند درجة حرارة 101م ، فإنه يلزم على الأقل لهذه الأبخرة أن تضغط الى ضغط 1.03 ضغط جوي.







يتبع ...​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2010)

*ثانياً: التحلية باستخدام طرق الأغشية :* 



1- التناضح العكسي :

تعتبر عملية التناضح العكسي حديثة بالمقارنة مع عمليتي التقطير والديلزة حيث تم تقديمها تجاريا خلال السبعينات . وتعرف عملية التناضح العكسي على أنها فصل الماء عن محلول ملحي مضغوط من خلال غشاء . ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى تسخين أو تغيير في الشكل . 

ومن الناحية التطبيقية يتم ضخ مياه التغذية في وعاء مغلق حيث يضغط على الغشاء ، وعندما يمر جزء من الماء عبر الغشاء تزداد محتويات الماء المتبقي من الملح . وفي نفس الوقت فإن جزءا من مياه التغذية يتم التخلص منه دون أن يمر عبر الغشاء . وبدون هذا التخلص فإن الازدياد المطرد لملوحة مياه التغذية يتسبب في مشاكل كثيرة ، مثل زيادة الملوحة والترسبات وزيادة الضغط الأسموزي عبر الأغشية . وتتراوح كمية المياه المتخلص منها بهذه الطريقة ما بين 20 إلى 70% من التغذية اعتمادا على كمية الأملاح الموجودة فيها .

ويتكون نظام التناضح العكسي من الآتي ( شكل 6 ) :

معالجة أولية . 
مضخة ذات ضغط عال . 
مجمع أغشية . 
معالجة نهائية ( أخيرة ).







والمعالجة الأولية مهمة لأن مياه التغذية يجب أن تمر عبر ممرات ضيقة أثناء العملية ، كذلك يجب إزالة العوالق ومنع ترسب الكائنات الحية ونموها على الأغشية . وتشمل المعالجة الكيمائية التصفية وإضافة حامض أو مواد كيميائية أخرى لمنع الترسيب.

والمضخة ذات الضغط العالي توفر الضغط اللازم لعبور الماء من خلال الأغشية وحجز الأملاح . وهذا الضغط يتراوح ما بين 17 إلى 27 بارا ( 250 – 400 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه الآبار و 45 إلى 80 بارا ( 800 – 1180 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه البحر .

ويتكون مجمع الأغشية من وعاء ضغط وغشاء يسمح بضغط الماء عليه كما يتحمل الغشاء فارق الضغط فيه . والأغشية نصف المنفذه قابلة للتكسر وتختلف في مقدرتها على مرور الماء العذب وحجز الأملاح . وليس هناك غشاء محكم إحكاما كاملا في طرد الأملاح ، ولذلك توجد بعض الأملاح في المياه المنتجة .

وتصنع أغشية التناضح العكسي من أنماط مختلفة . وهناك اثنان ناجحان تجاريا وهما اللوح الحلزوني والألياف / الشعيرات الدقيقة المجوفة . ويستخدم هذين النوعين لتحلية كل من مياه الآبار ومياه البحر على الرغم من اختلاف تكوين الغشاء الإنشائي ووعاء الضغط اعتمادا على المصنع وملوحة الماء المراد تحليته .

أما المعالجة النهائية فهي للمحافظة على خصائص الماء واعداده للتوزيع . وربما شملت هذه المعالجة إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهايدروجين وتعديل درجة القلوية.

وهناك تطوران ساعدا على تخفيض تكلفة تشغيل محطات التناضح العكسي أثناء العقد الماضي هما : تطوير الغشاء الذي يمكن تشغيله بكفاءة عند ضغوط منخفضة ، وعملية استخدام وسائل استرجاع الطاقة . وتستخدم الأغشية ذات الضغط المنخفض في تحلية مياه الآبار على نطاق واسع.

وتتصل وسائل استرجاع الطاقة بالتدفق المركز لدى خروجه من وعاء الضغط . ويفقد الماء أثناء تدفقه المركز من 1 إلى 4 بارات ( 15 – 60 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) من الضغط الخارج من مضخة الضغط العالي ، ووسائل استرجاع الطاقة هذه ميكانيكية وتتكون عموما من توربينات أو مضخات من النوع الذي بوسعه تحويل فارق الضغط إلى طاقة محركة .


2-الفرز الغشائي الكهربائي (الديلزة):

عُرفت الديلزة الكهربائية تجارياً منذ الستينات ، أي عشر سنوات قبل التناضح العكسي . أسلوب تكلفة فعال لتحلية مياه الآبار المالحة وفسح المجال للاهتمام في هذا الشأن .

وتعتمد تقنية الديلزة الكهربائية على الأسس العامة التالية .

أغلب الأملاح الذائبة في الماء متأينة إيجابيا (CATHODIC) أو سلبياً ( IONIC) . 
هذه الأيونات تنجذب نحو القطب الكهربائي ( ELECTROD) حسبما تحمله من شحنة كهربائية ( ELETRIC CHARGE ) . 
يمكن إنشاء أغشية تسمح انتقائياً بمرور الأيونات حسب شحنتها الكهربائية ( سالبة أو موجبة ) . 
إن محتويات الأيونات الذائبة في المحلول الملحي مثل الصوديوم ( +) الكلور أيد (-) الكالسيوم (++) والكربونات (--) تظل منتشرة في الماء لتتولى معادلة شحناتها الخاصة . وعند توصيل الأقطاب الكهربائية إلى مصدر تيار خارجي ، مثل البطارية المتصلة بالماء ، فإن الأيونات تتجه نحو الشحنات المعاكسة لشحناتها والموجودة في المحلول ، وذلك ممن خلال التيار الكهربائي الساري في المحلول سعياً وراء التحييد ( NEUTRALIZATION ) . ولتتم تحلية المياه المالحة من خلال هذه الظواهر فإن الأغشية التي تسمح بمرور أيونات من نوع واحد فقط ( وليس النوعين ) توضع بين قطبين كهربائيين ، على أن يتم وضع هذه الأغشية بطريقة متعاقبة ،أي غشاء واحد لانتقاء الأيونات ذات الشحنة الموجبة السالبة ، مع ضع لوح فاصل بين كل غشاءين يسمح بانسياب الماء بينهما ويشكل أحد اللوحين الفاصلين قناة تحمل مياه التغذية والمياه المنتجة ، بينهما يشكل اللوح الفاصل الأخر قناة تحمل مياه الرجيع . وحيث أن الأقطاب الكهربائية مشحونة وتناسب مياه التغذية المالحة عبر اللوح الفاصل بزاوية مستقيمة على القطب ، فإن الأيونات تنجذب وتتجه القطب الإيجابي . وهذا يؤدي تركيز أملاح قناة الماء المنتج . وتمر الأيونات ذات الشحنة السالبة خلال الغشاء الانتقائي لها ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تمر خلال الغشاء الخاص بالأيونات الموجبة والذي يقفل خطها وتبقي للأيونات السالبة في الماء المالح ( الرجيع ) . وبالمثل فإن الأيونات الموجبة تحت تأثير القطب السلبي تتحرك في الاتجاه المعاكس من خلال الغشاء المنتقي للأيونات الموجبة إلى القناة ذات الماء المركز في الجانب الآخر ، وهنا يتم اصطياد الأيونات الموجبة حيث أن الغشاء التالي ينتقي الأيونات السالبة ويمنع أي تحرك نحو القطب . وبهذا الأسلوب يتم إيجاد محلولين أحدهما مُركز والآخر قليل التركيز بين الغشاءين المتعاقبين المتجاورين. وهذان الفراغان المحتويان من قبل الغشاءين ( واحد للأيونات السالبة ولآخر للموجبة ) يسميان خلية . ويتكون زوج الخلية من خليتين حيث يهاجر من إحداهما الأيونات ( الخلية المخففة للمياه المنتجة ) وفي الأخرى تتركز الأيونات ( الخلية المركزة لمياه الرجيع ) .

وتتكون وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية من عدة مئات من أزواج الخلايا مربوطة مع بعضها البعض بأقطاب كهربائية تسمى مجمع الأغشية . وتمر مياه التغذية متحاذية في آن واحد عبر ممرات من خلال الخلايا لتوفير انسياب المياه المنتجة المحلاة كما يمر الماء المركز من المجمع .

واستناداً على تصميم النظام فإنه يمكن إضافة المواد الكيمائية في المجمع لتخفيف الجهد الكهربائي ومنع تكوين القشور .

وتتكون وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية من العناصر الأساسية التالية .

1 ــ مرفق المعالجة الأولية . 
2 ــ مجمع الأغشية . 
3 ــ مضخة تدوير ذات ضغط منخفض . 
4 ــ إمداد طاقة للتيار المباشر ( مقوم – RECTIFIER ) . 
5 ــ معالجة نهائية .







يجب معالجة مياه التغذية منذ البداية لمنع المواد التي تعرق الأغشية أو تسد القنوات الضيقة في الخلايا من الدخول إلى مجمع الأغشية . ويتم تدوير مياه التغذية من خلال المجمع بواسطة مضخة ذات ضغط ضئيل للتغلب على مقاومة المياه أثناء عبورها للممرات الضيقة . وغالباً ما يركب مقوم لتحويل التيار المتذبذب إلى تيار مباشر يتم تزويده للأقطاب من خارج مجمعات الأغشية .

وتشمل المعالجة النهائية ( الأخيرة) تثبيت الماء وتجهيزه للتوزيع ، والتي ربما تتضمن إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهيدروجين أو تعديل درجة القلوية .

تقنية الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة :

منذ مطلع السبعينات قدمت إحدى الشركات الأمريكية علمية الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة على أساس تجاري . وتقوم وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية المعكوسة عموماً على الأسس ذاتها التي تقوم عليها وحدة الديلزة الكهربائية ، غير أن كلاً من قناتي الماء المنتج والماء المركز متطابقتان في التركيب الإنشائي ، وعلى فترات متعددة من الساعة الواحدة تنعكس قطبية الأقطاب كما ينعكس الانسياب آنياً بحيث تصبح القناة المنتجة هي قناة المياه المركزة وقناة المياه المركزة هي قناة المياه المنتجة ، والمنتجة هي المعاكس عبر مجمع الأغشية وبمجرد انعكاس القطبية والانسياب فإن كمية وافية من المياه المنتجة تنصرف حتى يتم غسيل خطوط مجمع الأغشية ويتم الحصول على نوعية المياه المرغوبة . وتستغرق عملية الغسيل هذه ما بين 1-2 دقيقة ثم تستأنف عملية إنتاج المياه . ويفيد انعكاس العملية في تحريك وغسيل القشور والمخلفات الأخرى في الخلايا قبل تراكمها وتسببها لبعض المعضلات ( الانسداد مثلا ) . والغسيل يسمح للوحدة بالتشغيل بقليل من المعالجة الأولية ويقلل اتساخ الأغشية . 


ثالثاً : تحلية المياه بطريقة البلورة أو التجميد .



الفكرة الأساسية 

تعتمد عملية إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد على الحقيقة الثابتة أن بلورات الثلج المتكونة بتبريد ماء ملح تكون خالية من الملح ، مما يجعل هناك تشابها بين هذه العملية وعملية التقطير التي تنتج بخارا خاليا من الأملاح من محلول من الماء الملح.هذا التشابه يظهر فقط من ناحية خلو الناتج في كلتا العمليتين من الأملاح ولكنهما بالطبع يختلفان من الناحية العملية حيث تتم عملية التقطير عند درجة حرارة أعلى من الدرجة المحيطة بينما تتم عملية التجميد عند درجة حرارة أقل من الدرجة المحيطة . هذا الاختلاف في درجة حرارة التشغيل ، في كلتا العمليتين ، يؤثر على تصميم الأجهزة والمعدات الخاصة بكل عملية، إذ يراعي في تصميم عملية التقطير تقليل كمية الحرارة المفقودة من وحدة التقطير الى الجو المحيط ، بينما يراعي في تصميم عملية إزالة الملوحة بالتجميد التقليل من كمية الحرارة المكتسبة بوحدة التجميد من الجو المحيط . وأهم عيوب إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد هي المشاكل الناجمة عن نقل وتنقية الثلج ، وأهم مميزاتها التقليل من الترسب والتآكل إذ يتم التشغيل عند درجات حرارة منخفضة نسبيا .

وتعتمد عملية إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد – وتصميم معداتها – على القواعد الأساسية المعروفة والأجهزة الخاصة بتنقية التبريد ، ولكن بعد تعديلها لتناسب إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد .

وتنقسم عملية إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد الى طريقتين : التجميد المباشر والتجميد غير المباشر .

التجميد المباشر :

يبين شكل (7 – 1) الفكرة الأساسية لعملية التجميد المباشر والذي يعرف بعملية زارشين Zarchin process (أيضا يعرف بعملية التفريغ والتبخير الفجائي Vacuum-flash process). ولقد تم إجراء الكثير من التعديلات على هذه الطريقة بشركة كولت إندستريز Colt Industries بمدينة بلويت بولاية ويسكونسون الأمريكية. وفي هذه العملية ، يدخل ماء البحر بعد تبريده في المبادل الحراري الى برج التجميد (المبلور crystallizer) حيث يكون الضغط داخل البرج ما بين 3و4 مم زئبق ( حوالي 0.005 ضغط جوي ) مما يسبب التبخير الفجائي لجزء من ماء البحر . وتسحب الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير من الجزء المتبقي من ماء البحر ، مما يسبب هذا الجزء ( درجة التجميد حوالي –1,9 درجة مئوية لماء البحر النقي وحوالي 3,8 درجة مئوية لما البحر ذي التركيز ضعف التركيز العادي). وتعطى المجمدات الحديثة معدلات بلورة في حدود من 1 الى 1,5 طن من الثلج لكل ساعة ولكل متر مكعب من حجم المبلور .

ومن دراسة احتياجات الطاقة الحرارية ، يتضح أن إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتجميد تحتاج الى حوالي 80 سعرا حراريا لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من الثلج ، بينما تحتاج إزالة ملوحة المياه بالتبخير الى حوالي 600 سعر حراري لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من البخار . وعليه ، فإن الحرارة المستخدمة لإنتاج كيلو جرام واحد من البخار تكفي لإنتاج 7,5 كيلو جرام من الثلج . ولكن يراعى في حالة الإعذاب بالتجميد ضرورة غسل الثلج الناتج للتخلص من الأملاح الدقيقة المصحوبة مع البلورات ، والتي قد تمثل 50% من وزن البلورات .

وتعتبر طريقة غسلالثلج بتمريرة عكس تيار من ماء الغسيل يسري الى اسفل , من أكفأ الطرق لغسل البلورات من الملح إذ تفقد كمية محدودة جدا من المياه العذبة أثناء عملية الغسيل . ويوجد حاليا أعمدة غسيل ذات كفاءه عالية وحجم صغير , حيث تتم عملية الغسيل في عمود ذي ضغط عال نسبيا ومغمور كليا بالسائل . ويتم سريان كل من الماء الملح المركز والماء العذب خلال مبادل حراري لتبريد ماء البحر مبدئيا . 


التجميد غير المباشر :

تستخدم هذه الطريقة مبردا ذا ضغط جزئي أعلى بكثير من الضغط الجزئي للماء ، حتى يمكن التغلب على العيوب الناتجة من انخفاض الضغط الجزئي للماء عند درجة التجمد ، مما يسبب انخفاض كثافة بخار الماء ، وبالتالي يزداد حجم البخار الذي يلزم إزاحته ، هذا بالإضافة الى الحاجة الى جهاز محكم للتفريغ . وبالطبع ، يجب أن يختار المبرد بحيث لا يكون ذوابا في الماء حتى تسهل عملية الفصل . وتتوافر هذه الصفات في مبردات مختلفة تستعمل في هذا المجال مثل البيوتان والمواد العظوية المفلورة fluorinated organics ، مثل فريون 114 . ويبين شكل (7-3) رسما توضيحيا لعملية التجميد غير المباشر باستخدام البيوتان . وتبلغ درجة حرارة غليان البيوتان عند الضغط الجوي –0.5 م مما يجعلها قريبة جدا من درجة حرارة تجمد الماء . ويدخل كل من سائل البيوتان وماء التغذية الى المجمد ، حيث الضغط أقل بقليل من الضغط الجوي ، مما يسبب غليان البيوتان بعد أن يأخذ الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير من الماء بتحويلة الى ثلج . ويتكون 1.15 طن من الثلج بتبخير طن واحد من البيوتان ( الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير البيوتان عند درجة –3م حوالي 91 سعر / كجم ) . ويتم غسل مزيج الثلج والماء الملح بكمية صغيرة من تيار معاكس من الماء العذب ، بينما يذهب معظم بخار البيوتان الى الضاغط رقم 1 حيث يضغط الى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوي بقليل . وفي المصهر ، يتم التلامس ما بين البيوتان من الضاغط والثلج ، مما يسبب انصهار الثلج مع تكثف بخار البيوتان الى سائل البيوتان ، ثم يتم فصل الماء عن البيوتان في المصفق decanter نتيجة لاختلاف الكثافة ( 1 و 0.6 على التوالي ) . ويتم إرجاع سائل البيوتان الى المجمد ، بينما يخرج الماء العذب من وحدة إزالة الملوحة بعد استخدامه لتبريد ماء البحر في مبادل حراري . وتستخدم عملية الفريون 114 طريقة الانصهار غير المباشر بدلا من الانصهار بالتلامس المباشر ( التي يستخدمها البيوتان ) مما يقلل تلوث الثلج المذاب بسائل التبريد. ويمر جزء صغير من بخار البيوتان الى الضاغط رقم 2 حيث يضغط الى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الناتج من الضاغط رقم 1 . ويمرر البخار الناتج من الضاغط رقم 2 الى مكثف بالمياه حيث يتكثف بخار البيوتان الى سائل ويعود الى المجمد . وتعتبر هذه الدورة الإضافية للبيوتان بمثابة التبريد المساعد اللازم لتعويض الحرارة المتسربة الى وحدة إزالة الملوحة حتى يمكن المحافظة على درجات حرارة باردة متواصلة .

يتبع ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2010)

تعريف تحلية المياه :

هي تحويل المياه المالحة إلى مياه نقية من الأملاح صالحة للاستخدام .ويتم ذلك عبر طرق عديدة للتحلية . 

عوامل اختيار الطريقة المناسبة للتحلية:

أولا : نوعية مياه البحر ( تركيز الأملاح الذائبة الكلية) :

تصل كمية الأملاح الكلية المذابة في المياه الخليج العربي إلى حوالي 56000 جزء من المليون في الخبر كما أنها تتراوح ما بين 38000 إلى 43000 جزء من المليون في مياه البحر الأحمر بمدينه جده .

ثانياً : درجة حرارة مياه البحر والعوامل الطبية المؤثرة فيه : 

ويجب مراعاة ذلك عند تصميم المحطات حيث أن المحطة تعطي الإنتاج المطلوب عند درجة الحرارة المختارة للتصميم بحيث لو زادت أو انخفضت درجة الحرارة عن هذا المعدل فإن ذلك يؤثر على كمية المنتج بالزيادة أو النقصان أما العوامل الطبيعية المؤثرة فتشمل المد والجزر وعمق البحر وعند مأخذ المياه وتلوث البيئة .

ثالثاً : تكلفة وحدة المنتج من ماء وكهرباء :

وذلك بمتابعة أحدث التطورات العالمية في مجال التحلية وتوليد الطاقة للوصول إلى أفضل الطرق من الناحية الاقتصادية من حيث التكلفة الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل والصيانة .

وصف مبسط لمحطة تحلية:

يبدأ دخول مياه البحر إلى مآخذ مياه البحر من خلال مصافي وذلك لمنع الشوائب من الدخول إلى مضخات مياه البحر التي تقوم بدورها بضخ مياه البحر إلى المبخرات . هذا ويتم حقن مياه البحر بمحلول هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم عند مآخذ مياه البحر أي قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمعالجتها من المواد البيولوجية العالقة بها . ويتم تجهيز هذا المحلول في خزانات ومن ثم يتم حقنه خلال مضخات بمعدلات حسب الطلب .

يوجد بمآخذ مياه البحر لوحات توزيع القوى الكهربائية التي تغذي المضخات وغيرها بالكهرباء ، كما يوجد أيضا أجهزة القياس والتحكم اللازمة لهذه المعدات . هذا ويتم انتقال مياه البحر بعد ذلك إلى المبخرات والتي تتكون من عدة مراجل يتم خلالها تبخير مياه البحر ومن ثم تكثيفها وتجميعها . 

وبالنظر إلى ما يحدث للعمليات المتتابعة المياه لحظة دخولها المبخرات وحتى الحصول على المياه العذبة نجد أنه يتم إضافة بعض الكيماويات منها ( البولي فوسفات ) إلى مياه البحر قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمنع الترسبات (القشور SCALES ) داخل أنابيب المكثفات والمبادلات الحرارية كما نجد أن مياه البحر هذه تمرر على أجهزة تسمى بنوازع الهواء وذلك للتخلص من الغازات المذابة بمياه البحر كما يتم تسخين مياه البحر بواسطة مبادلات حرارية تعمل بالبخار وتسمى ( مسخنات المياه المالحة ) . هذا ويلزم للمبخرات أنواع متعددة من المضخات منها ما يلزم لتدوير الماء الملحي داخل المبخرات ومنها ما يلزم لتصريف الرجيع الملحي إلى قناة الصرف ومنها ما يلزم لضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة المعالجة الكيماوية .








هذا وبعد ضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة الكيماوية والتي يتم فيها معالجة المياه المنتجة بالمواد المختلفة مثل الكلور وثاني أكسيد الكربون والجير حتى يصبح حسب المواصفات المطلوبة عالمياً يتم نقله من محطة المعالجة الكيماوية إلى الخزانات الكبيرة التي تمد الشبكة بالماء الصالح للشرب. 

إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في محطات التحلية:

عادة ما يتم استغلال جزء من البخار المنتج من محطات التحلية في عملية انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية لتغذية احتياجات محطة التحلية والمجمع السكني ومحطات الضخ ، وعليه يتم تصدير باقي الطاقة المنتجة من هذه المحطة إلى الشبكة الكهربائية . 

وبالنظر إلى محطة توليد الكهرباء نجد أنها تتكون أساساً من مجموعة من الغلايات تقوم بتحميص البخار المنتج من محطة التحلية والتوربينات البخارية الموصلة بالمولدات التي تنتج الطاقة الكهربائية . هذا وتشتمل المحطة على بعض المعدات المساعدة ومضخات وزانات وقود وأنظمة مكافحة الحريق وبطاريات كهربائية لإمداد الأجهزة الضرورية بالطاقة عند حدوث إي خلل بالشكة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحاسب الآلي الذي بواسطته يمكن السيطرة على جميع أجهزة القياس والتحكم والمراقبة لكافة معدات المشروع .








يتبع ...​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2010)

وهذا بحث آخر عن تحلية المياه........

 طرق تحلية المياه .....

1) - طرق التحلية الحرارية (التقطير) Desalination by Distillation 

توفر الطرق الحرارية لتحلية المياه حوالي 4،11 مليون متر مكعب اي ما يزيد عن 2500 مليون جالون امبراطوري من الماء العذب يوميا يتم انتاجها من اكثر من 2700 وحدة تحلية منتشرة في انحاء مختلفة من العالم، ويمثل هذا القدر من الماء ما يقرب من 60% من مجموع الطاقة الانتاجية لجميع طرق التحلية في العالم كما يمثل هذا العدد من الوحدات حوالي 25% من مجموع وحدات التحلية المنتشرة في العالم. 
 وتعتمد الطرق الحرارية لتحلية المياه على المبدأ الذي تقوم عليه دورة المياه الطبيعية، فالماء موجود في الحالة السائلة بالمسطحات المائية التي تمثل حوالي ثلاثة ارباع مسطح الكرة الأرضية، وبفعل الحرارة الصادرة من الشمس يتحول فيزيائيا الى الحالة الغازية، فيحمل الهواء المحيط بهذه المسطحات بخار الماء الى المرتفعات التي تنخفض فيها درجات الحرارة حيث تتوافر الظروف الملائمة لتكثف بخار الماء وتكون السحب المحملة بقطرات الماء التي تتساقط مرة أخرى على شكل الأمطار. 

 وفي جميع الطرق الحرارية تتم دورة التبخير التي تسمح بفصل بخار الماء عن الماء المالح واعادة تكثيف البخار بشكل اقتصادي يسمح بانتاج كميات كبيرة من الماء العذب داخل حيز محدود ومعزول باحكام، يسمح بالتحكم الدقيق في ضغط ودرجة حرارة الماء المالح المراد تبخيره حيث يظل الماء باستمرار في حالة غليان، وهي الحالة التي يمكن عندها تحويل اكبر قدر ممكن من الماء فيزيائيا من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة البخارية. وتتم المحافظة على حالة الغليان الدائمة للماء المراد تبخيره عن طريق خفض الضغط داخل الحيز الموجود فيه الماء الى الحد الذي يتناسب مع درجة حرارته. فمن المعروف مثلا ان الماء يغلي عند درجة حرارة 100م تقريبا، عندما يكون تحت ضغط مساو للضغط الجوي القياسي الذي يعادل ارتفاع عمود زئبق بمقدار 76سم. وتنخفض درجة غليان الماء الى 80م عندما ينخفض الضغط الى حوالي 5،35سم ارتفاع عمود زئبق. وبالاستمرار في خفض الضغط الى حوالي 5،5سم فقط ارتفاع عمود زئبق تنخفض درجة الغليان الى 40م. وبالعكس فانه يمكن رفع درجة غليان الماء عن طريق رفع الضغط داخل الحيز الموجود فيه الماء. فيمكن مثلا رفع درجة غليان الماء الى 110م بالوصول بالضغط الى ما يعادل حوالي 5،107 سم ارتفاع عمود زئبق. 

 وتبدأ دورة تبخير الماء المالح، أي الغليان بعد تسخينه، والوصول به الى درجة الحرارة المرغوبة ثم يسمح له بالدخول الى وعاء محكم حيث يحفظ الضغط بداخله عند المستوى الذي يسمح للماء المالح بالغليان وتبخر جزء منه. ونظرا لأن تحول الماء من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة البخارية يحتاج الى طاقة حرارية، فان البخار المنطلق يستمد هذه الطاقة من الماء المالح نفسه مما يعني انه بانطلاق البخار فان الماء المالح يفقد جزءا من طاقته الحرارية، وتبدأ درجة حرارته في الانخفاض. ولكي يستمر في الغليان فان الماء المالح ينتقل الى وعاء ثان محكم حيث يحفظ الضغط بداخله عند مستوى اقل من سابقه ويسمح للماء المالح الذي فقد جزءا من حرارته بالاستمرار في الغليان. ثم يستمر تتابع الغليان وانطلاق بخار الماء باستمرار تدفق الماء المالح في أوعية متتالية يتعاقب فيها انخفاض الضغط ودرجة الحرارة في نفس اتجاه تدفق الماء حتى يصل الى اقل درجة حرارة ممكنة عمليا. ولكي تتم دورة التكثيف فان البخار المنطلق يمرر على اسطح مبردة تقل درجة حراراتها عن درجة حرارة البخار المتكثف بعدة درجات. ويحتوي الماء المالح الموجود في الطبيعة، سواء كان مصدره سطح البحر او تحت سطح الأرض، على املاح الكالسيوم والماغنيسيوم التي تقل قابليتها للذوبان في الماء بارتفاع درجة الحرارة ويمكن لهذه الأملاح ان تبدأ في الترسب على شكل قشور اذا ما تم تسخين الماء المالح الى درجات حرارة معينة تتوقف على مستوى تركيز هذه الأملاح. وعلى الرقم الهيدروجيني (pH) للماء المالح. ونظرا لأن ترسب هذه الاملاح وتكون القشور داخل معدات محطات التحلية هو أمر غير مرغوب فيه، بل يجب تجنبه لما له من آثار ضارة. لذلك فان هناك حدودا صارمة لأعلى درجات حرارة يمكن عندها تشغيل وحدات التحلية التي تعمل بالطرق الحرارية، كما يلزم معالجة الماء المالح كيميائيا قبل ادخاله الى وحدات التحلية، لضمان منع ترسب الأملاح وتكون القشور، وايضا للتخلص من الاكسجين الذائب في الماء مما يساعد على خفض معدلات التآكل داخل الوحدات. 

 وتعد طريقة التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل (Multistage Flash Evaporation- MSF) هي اكثر الطرق الحرارية انتشارا حيث يصل معدل الانتاج اليومي للماء العذب من هذه الطريقة وحدها الى حوالي 8،9 ملايين متر مكعب، أي حوالي 86% من مجموع الطاقة الانتاجية لطرق التحلية الحرارية، أما قياسا بمجموع الطاقة الانتاجية الكلية لجميع طرق التحلية المستخدمة عالميا فهي تمثل اكثر من 48%، كما يصل عدد وحدات التحلية بطريقة التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل الى اكثر من 1200 وحدة منتشرة في العالم، تتركز معظم قدراتها الانتاجية في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي، حيث تصل إلى حوالي 80% من القدرة الانتاجية العالمية. كما تمثل هذه الطريقة المصدر الوحيد تقريبا للماء العذب في دولة الكويت، حيث يتم انتاج اكثر من 95% من احتياجاتها المائية باستخدام هذه التقنية. 

 ويرجع السبب الرئيسي في اتساع وانتشار هذه التقنية اكثر من غيرها الى قدرتها على الارتباط بمحطات القوى الكهربائية والى اقتصاديات السعات الانتاجية العملاقة حيث يمكن بناء وحدات بسعات تصل الى حوالي 60 الف متر مكعب يوميا (13 مليون غالون امبراطوري يوميا). 
 تبدأ وحدة التحلية بطريقة التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل بوعاء التسخين وتنتهي بأوعية الطرد الحراري. وبين وعاء التسخين وأوعية الطرد الحراري يوجد قسم الاسترجاع الحراري، الذي يتكون من عدد من أوعية التبخير، يتوالى فيها انخفاض الضغط ودرجة الحرارة وينساب فيها الماء المالح المعرض للغليان في اتجاه أوعية الطرد الحراري. ويحتوي وعاء التسخين على حزمة أنابيب تبادل حراري، يتدفق بداخلها الماء المالح المراد تسخينه ويتكثف على سطوحها الخارجية بخار يستمد من مصدر خارجي (مثل غلاية بخارية ذات ضغط منخفض او بخار مستقطع من توربين بخاري لانتاج الكهرباء). وعندما يتكثف البخار تنتقل الحرارة الكامنة فيه الى الماء المالح فترتفع درجة حرارته الى المستوى المطلوب المعروف بدرجة الحرارة العليا للمحلول الملحي. 

 أما في قسم الطرد الحراري فيستخدم ماء البحر البارد في تصريف الطاقة الحرارية الفائضة الى خارج الوحدة. ويتكون قسم الطرد الحراري عادة من وعاءين أو ثلاثة تتدفق فيها مياه البحر الباردة داخل انابيب التبادل الحراري بدءا بالوعاء الأخير الذي يحتفظ بداخله بأقل ضغط مطلق وأقل درجة حرارة. وبتكثيف البخار المنطلق الناتج عن غليان الماء المالح داخل هذه الأوعية على السطوح الخارجية لأنابيب التبادل الحراري ترتفع درجة حرارة مياه البحر الباردة عبر قسم الطرد الحراري بمقدار 7 الى 8 درجات. وعند خروج مياه البحر من قسم الطرد الحراري ينتهي حوالي 70% منه في قناة الصرف التي تعود به الى البحر مرة اخرى. أما ما تبقى من مياه البحر، أي حوالي 30% فيتم معالجتها كيميائيا قبل استخدامها كمياه تغذية يتم خلطها بالماء المالح الموجود في الوعاء الأخير في قسم الطرد الحراري. أما في القسم الأوسط وهو قسم التبخير والاسترجاع الحراري فيجري الماء المالح في مستويين وفي اتجاهين متعاكسين. ففي المستوى العلوي يتدفق الماء المالح داخل انابيب التبادل الحراري في اتجاه وعاء التسخين حيث يعمل كماء تبريد لاحداث تكثيف البخار المنطلق داخل اوعية التبخير وبالتالي فهو يكتسب الحرارة الكامنة التي يفقدها البخار نتيجة تكثفه فترتفع درجة حرارته، وتستمر درجة الحرارة في الارتفاع كلما انتقل الماء من المبادل الحراري لوعاء الى المبادل الحراري بالوعاء الذي يليه حتى يصل الى مدخل المبادل الحراري لوعاء التسخين. وفي المستوى السفلي لأوعية التبخير يسري الماء المالح بعد خروجه من المبادل الحراري لوعاء التسخين عند أعلى درجة حرارة ابتداء من الوعاء الأول في اتجاه قسم الطرد المركزي. 

 وبسريان الماء المالح في المستوى السفلي داخل حيز اوعية التبخير وتحت الظروف الملائمة من الضغط ودرجة الحرارة يظـل الماء في حالة غليان ويحدث التبخير الوميضي وينطلق البخار ويسري الماء من وعاء الى الذي يليه حيث يقل الضغط المطلق بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع الانخفاض الذي يحدث في درجة الحرارة بفعل فتحات التحكم في سريان الماء بين الأوعية. وكلما انطلق البخار ازداد تركيز الاملاح في الماء المالح المعرض للتبخير في اتجاه السريان حتى يصل الى اعلى تركيز له في آخر وعاء للتبخير بقسم الطرد الحراري وهناك يتم التخلص من جزء صغير (حوالي 15%) من هذا الماء المالح عالي التركيز ثم تضاف مياه التغذية لتعيد درجة تركيز الاملاح الى المستوى المطلوب (130% الى 150% نسبة الى تركيز الاملاح الذائبة في مياه البحر العادية) قبل اعادة ضخ الماء المالح الى المستوى العلوي لأوعية قسم الاسترجاع الحراري باستخدام مضخة تدوير الماء المالح ولتبدأ دورة جديدة. أما بخار الماء المتكثف الذي اصبح ماء خالصا خاليا من أية املاح تقريبا (مجموعة الاملاح الذائبة اقل من 30 ميلليغرام/لتر) فيتم تجميعه في حوض خاص حيث يسري عبر الأوعية وتتزايد كميته كلما تجمع المزيد في الاتجاه الذي ينخفض فيه الضغط ودرجة الحرارة حتى يتم سحبه من آخر وعاء بقسم الطرد الحراري باستخدام مضخة الماء المقطر الى خارج الوحدة ومن ثم تتم معالجته ليصبح ماء صالحا للشرب. 


2- طريقة التبخير :

متعدد المؤثرات فعلى الرغم من انها أقدم كثيرا من طريقة التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل، وانها استخدمت منذ زمن طويل في صناعات مثل انتاج السكر والملح، الا انها اقل انتشارا بكثير، فمجموع الانتاج اليومي لهذه الطريقة لا يزيد عن 820 الف متر مكعب يوميا من الماء العذب (أي حوالي 180 مليون غالون امبراطوري يوميا) اي ما يعادل 4% فقط من جملة الانتاج العالمي من جميع طرق التحلية. ويبلغ عدد وحدات تحلية المياه التي تعمل بطريقة التبخير متعدد المؤثرات المنتشرة في العالم حوالي 660 وحدة تتراوح سعاتها الانتاجية اليومية ما بين 500 و16000 متر مكعب (أي ما بين 110 آلاف الى 5،3 ملايين غالون امبراطوري يوميا). وكما يتبين من اسم الطريقة فان وحدة التبخير متعدد المؤثرات تتكون من عدد من الاوعية يسمى كل منها تأثيرا، وتنتهي بوعاء الطرد الحراري. ويقوم فيها التأثير الأول مقام وعاء التسخين ففي الوعاء الاول يدخل ماء البحر الذي يمكن ان يكون قد سبق تسخينه تسخينا مبدئيا في وعاء الطرد الحراري من خلال فوهات تعمل على نثر الماء وتوزيعه على سطوح حزمة انابيب التبادل الحراري فينساب ماء البحر مكونا طبقات رقيقة يسهل فيها انتقال الحرارة ومن ثم تعجل بالغليان والتبخر في حين ينساب بخار التسخين المستمد من مصدر خارجي داخل انابيب التبادل الحراري فيتكثف داخلها وتنتقل الحرارة الكامنة فيه الى طبقات الماء المالح الرقيقة التي ينطلق منها بخار الماء. 
 والتأثيرات التالية تعمل بالطريقة نفسها وتؤدي نفس وظائف التأثير الأول ولكن باختلاف ان بخار التسخين المتكثف داخل أنابيب الانتقال الحراري هو البخار المنطلق نتيجة غليان الماء المالح بالتأثير السابق، وان الماء المالح المعرض للغليان والتبخير يتم ضخه من الماء المالح المتجمع في التأثير السابق. وهكذا يضخ الماء المالح المتجمع بعد الغليان والتبخير من كل تأثير الى فوهات التأثير الذي يليه ويتكثف البخار المنطلق من كل تأثير داخل انابيب المبادل الحراري بالتأثير الذي يليه في اتجاه يتناقص فيه الضغط المطلق داخل حيز التبخير في كل وعاء وتنخفض ايضا درجة الحرارة حتى يصل الضغط ودرجة الحرارة الى أقل مستوى ممكن عمليا يسمح باستخدام مياه البحر في تكثيف البخار المنطلق من التأثير الأخير داخل وعاء الطرد الحراري. وبعكس التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل فهنا يتم جمع الماء العذب الناتج عن تكثف البخار داخل انابيب المبادل الحراري لكل تأثير مباشر خارج الوحدة بدون الدخول الى التأثير التالي. وتوجد عدة تصاميم مختلفة للوحدات التي تعمل بهذه الطريقة الأفقية فهناك التصاميم التي تعتمد الأنابيب الرأسية، ولكل من هذه التصاميم مزايا ومثالب تتعلق بكفاءة التبادل الحراري وقابلية ترسب الأملاح وتكون القشور.


********************************************


3- الطرق الحرارية :

المعتمدة تجاريا هي طريقة التبخير بضغط البخار وهي من اكثر الطرق شيوعا في تحلية مياه البحر باستخدام وحدات ذات سعات صغيرة او متوسطة وفي المناطق النائية. وتبلغ السعة الانتاجية العالمية لتحلية المياه بطريقة التبخير بضغط البخار اكثر من 780 الف متر مكعب يوميا (أي أكثر من 170 مليون غالون امبراطوري يوميا) وهي تمثل اقل من 4% من السعة الانتاجية لجميع طرق التحلية المستخدمة بالعالم كما يبلغ عدد الوحدات المنتشرة التي تعمل بهذه الطريقة حوالي 830 وحدة تتراوح سعاتها بين 500 الى 12000 متر مكعب يوميا (110 آلاف الى 5،2 مليون غالون امبراطوري يوميا). 

 وتنبنى طريقة التبخير بضغط البخار على أساس ان بخار الماء اذا ما تم ضغطه ارتفعت درجة حرارته بقدر يتناسب مع مقدار الزيادة في الضغط. لذلك فان البخار المنضغط يمكن ان يستخدم في تسخين الماء المالح المراد تبخيره وتصبح الطاقة المستهلكة في عملية ضغط البخار هي مصدر الطاقة اللازمة لتسخين الماء المالح وانطلاق البخار. ويمكن ان يتم ضغط البخار باحدى الطريقتين إما ميكانيكيا أو حراريا. ففي حالة ضغط البخار ميكانيكيا يدار ضاغط البخار بالكهرباء، أما في حالة ضغط البخار حراريا فيتم ذلك باستخدام الحقن البخاري النافوري، الذي يستمد طاقته من بخار ذي ضغط متوسط او عالي نسبيا من مصدر خارجي. وفي طريقة التبخير بضغط البخار، فغالبا ما تحتوي الوحدة على وعاء تبخير واحد ولكن احيانا تتعدد اوعية التبخير وهي تشبه اوعية التبخير في طريقة التبخير متعدد المؤثرات حيث يتم نثر وتوزيع الماء المالح من فوهات تسمح بتساقط الماء على شكل طبقات رقيقة تسهل انتقال الحرارة وتعجل بالغليان والتبخير ويعمل ضاغط البخار على سحب بخار الماء المنطلق من داخل الوعاء ثم ضغطه داخل انابيب التبادل الحراري ومن ثم ترتفع درجة حرارته عدة درجات عن الماء المالح المنساب على سطوح انابيب التبادل الحراري فيتكثف البخار على هيئة ماء عذب يتم سحبه الى خارج الوحدة في حين تنتقل الحرارة الكامنة فيه الى الماء المالح فيغلي وينطلق البخار داخل الوعاء وهكذا تتواصل دورة التبخير ثم الضغط الذي يعقبه التكثيف. ومع استمرار انطلاق البخار يزداد تركيز الاملاح في الماء المالح المعرض للغليان والتبخير. لذلك يلزم التخلص من جزء من الماء المالح المركز ثم اضافة ماء بحر جديد لاعادة توازن تركيز الاملاح ولتعويض كمية الماء المالح المنصرفة وكمية الماء العذب المنتجة. وعادة ما يستخدم مبادل حراري اضافي مساعد للاستفادة من الحرارة الموجودة في الماء المالح المنصرف والماء العذب المنتج في تسخين مبدئي لمياه البحر التعويضية القادمة للوحدة.

​4 - طرق التحلية بالأغشية Membrane Desalting :

توفر طرق التحلية بالاغشية ما يقرب من 5،8 ملايين متر مكعب يوميا (حوالي 1860 مليون غالون امبراطوري يوميا) من الماء العذب يوميا، ويمثل هذا القدر حوالي 41% من مجموع الطاقة الانتاجية العالمية لتحلية المياه. كما يمثل عدد وحدات التحلية التي تعمل بتقنيات الاغشية اكثر من 73% من عدد وحدات التحلية في العالم. وتقوم طرق تحلية المياه بالاغشية على استخدام الخواص الطبيعية لأنواع مختلفة من الاغشية المصنعة بعضها من بوليمرات شبه منفذة تسمح بمرور الماء فقط دون ايونات الاملاح الذائبة تحت تأثير ضغط هيدروليكي مثل الحالة في اغشية التناضح العكسي، وهناك انواع اخرى من الاغشية غير منفذة للماء وموصلة للكهرباء، تسمح بالمرور الانتقائي لأيونات الاملاح الذائبة في الماء تحت تأثير الجهد الكهربائي مثل الحالة في الاغشية المستخدمة في الديلزة الكهربائية. وتتميز طرق التحلية بالاغشية عموما بانخفاض الطاقة المستخدمة مقارنة بطرق التحلية الحرارية وذلك نظرا لعدم الحاجة الى احداث تغيير في الحالة الطبيعية للماء من حيث التحول من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة البخارية وبالعكس. 
وقد بدأ تطبيق طريقة الديلزة الكهربائية (الفرز الكهربائي) على المستوى التجاري منذ الستينات، وتستخدم في تحلية المياه قليلة الملوحة. ويفوق الانتاج اليومي للماء العذب باستخدام هذه التقنية 1،1 مليون متر مكعب (أكثر من 250 مليون غالون امبراطوري) اي ما يمثل 5% من جملة الانتاج العالمي لجميع طرق التحلية. وتعتمد تقنية الديلزة الكهربائية على اساس ان ايونات الاملاح الذائبة في الماء تحمل شحنات موجبة وشحنات سالبة، وبالتالي فانه اذا تعرض الماء المالح الى مرور تيار كهربائي مستمر فيه، فان الايونات ذات الشحنات الموجبة سوف تنجذب وتتحرك نحو القطب الكهربائي السالب، وبالعكس فان الايونات ذات الشحنات السالبة سوف تنجذب وتتحرك نحو القطب الكهربائي الموجب. فاذا تم وضع غشاء انتقائي بين قطبين في مياه مالحة ثم مرر بين القطبين تيار كهربائي مستمر فان الغشاء يمنع اختلاط الماء على جانبيه نظرا لأنه غشاء غير منفذ ولكنه يسمح فقط بمرور الايونات ذات الشحنات المتوافقة معه في اتجاهه نحو القطب المعاكس، فمثلا اذا كان الغشاء من النوع الذي يسمح بمرور الأيونات ذات الشحنات السالبة، فان هذه الايونات سوف تنتقل في الاتجاه نحو القطب الموجب، وبالتالي سوف يقل تركيزها في الماء الموجود على جانب القطب السالب. فإذا تم وضع غشاء انتقائي اخر من النوع المعاكس الذي يسمح بمرور الأيونات ذات الشحنات الموجبة بين الغشاء الاول والقطب السالب فان الايونات ذات الشحنات الموجبة سوف تتحرك في اتجاه نحو القطب السالب تاركة الماء المتجمع بين الغشائين وقد نقص فيه تركيز الايونات بنوعيها في حين يزداد تركيز الايونات ذات الشحنات الموجبة في الجهة الاخرى من الغشاء. وبتعاقب وضع الاغشية الانتقائية تبادليا يمكن الحصول على مسارين احدهما للماء العذب ذي تركيز منخفض للأيونات والآخر للماء الرجيع ذي تركيز عال للأيونات. 
أما تقنية التناصح العكسي فهي تنتج حوالي 3،7 ملايين متر مكعب يوميا (1600 مليون غالون امبراطوري يوميا) من اكثر من 6700 وحدة منتشرة في انحاء مختلفة من العالم. ويمثل هذا القدر من الماء العذب حوالي 36% من مجموع الانتاج العالمي لجميع طرق التحلية. وتعتمد طريقة التناضح العكسي على الخاصية الاسموزية، حيث تستخدم الضغوط المسلطة على اسطح الاغشية للتغلب على الضغط الاسموزي الطبيعي للماء، فاذا وضع غشاء شبه نفاذ بين محلولين متساويين في التركيز تحت درجة حرارة وضغط متساويين لا يحدث اي مرور للمياه عبر الغشاء نتيجة تساوي الجهد الكيميائي على جانبيه، واذا ما اضيف ملح قابل للذوبان لاحد المحلولين ينخفض الضغط ويحدث تدفق اسموزي للماء من الجانب الأقل ملوحة الى الجانب الأكثر ملوحة حتى يعود الجهد الكيميائي الى حالة التوازن السابقة. ويحدث هذا التوازن عندما يصبح فرق الضغط في حجم السائل الأكثر ملوحة مساويا للضغط الاسموزي، وهي خاصية من خواص السوائل ليس لها علاقة بالغشاء. وعند توجيه ضغط مساو للضغط الاسموزي على سطح المحلول الملحي يتم التوصل ايضا الى حالة التوازن ويتوقف سريان المياه من خلال الغشاء. واذا رفع الضغط الى اكثر من ذلك فان الجهد الكيميائي للسائل سيرتفع ويسبب تدفقا عكسيا للماء من المحلول الملحي باتجاه المحلول الاقل ملوحة وهو ما يعرف بالتناصح العكسي وفاعلية طريقة التناضح العكسي في التخلص من الاملاح ممتازة تصل الى اكثر من 99% وكذلك فان اغشية التناضح العكسي لها قدرة على التخلص من البكتيريا والجراثيم والعناصر الضارة الموجودة في المياه. 
وتتكون محطات التناضح العكسي من اربعة عناصر رئيسية هي: 

أ - المعالجة الأولية وتهدف الى معالجة المياه الداخلة للأغشية (مياه التغذية) وذلك لحماية الاغشية من المواد الضارة ومنع حدوث الترسبات الكيميائية التي تقلل من كفاءة الاغشية. 

ب - مضخة الضغط العالي وتعمل على رفع الضغط الهيدروليكي لمياه التغذية الى الحد الكافي للتغلب على الضغط الاسموزي الطبيعي وبزيادة تكفي لانتاج الكمية المطلوبة من المياه العذبة. وتتناسب الضغوط المطلوبة تناسبا طرديا مع درجة ملوحة مياه التغذية. ففي حالة المياه قليلة الملوحة التي تتراوح ملوحتها بين 2000 - 10000 جزء في المليون يكون الضغط المطلوب حوالي 250 - 400 رطل/البوصة المربعة بينما تتراوح الضغوط المطلوبة بين 800 - 1000 رطل/البوصة المربعة لمياه البحر المالحة مثل مياه الخليج العربي والتي تصل فيها الملوحة الى 45000 جزء في المليون.

ج - مجموعة الاغشية وهي التي تمنع مرور الاملاح. وبذلك يتم فصل الماء العذب عن المحلول الملحي المركز الذي يتم طرده الى الخارج. وهناك اربعة انواع من نظم اغشية التناضح العكسي، وهي الاغشية المسطحة والاغشية الأنبوبية والاغشية الشعرية المجوفة والأغشية الحلزونية، ولكل من هذه الأغشية مقدرة معينة على انتاج المياه العذبة وإمرار الأملاح واحتجازها. 

د - المعالجة النهائية وتهدف الى تعديل درجة حموضة الماء المنتج وكذلك تعقيم الماء الذي يتم باضافة مادة الكلور. 
وتتسم طريقة التناضح العكسي بتدني استهلاكها للطاقة وذلك نظرا لعدم وجود تغيير في الصورة الفيزيائية للماء. أما متطلبات طريقة التناصح العكسي من الطاقة، فهي تتراوح بين 6 - 8 كيلووات ساعة/ الف غالون من الماء العذب المنتج من مياه قليلة الملوحة. وتتراوح هذه النسبة في حالة تحلية مياه البحر بين 35 - 40 كيلووات ساعة/ الف غالون من الماء العذب، ويمكن خفض مقدار الطاقة المستهلكة بتركيب جهاز لاسترجاع الطاقة المهدورة في ماء تدفق المحلول الملحي المركز الناتج عن التحلية، والذي يتراوح ضغطه ما بين 750 - 950 رطلا على البوصة المربعة. ويبلغ استهلاك طريقة التحلية بالتناضح العكسي من الطاقة ثلث الى نصف ما هو عليه في حالة التقطير الوميضي متعدد المراحل، وفضلا عن ذلك فان التناصح العكسي يحتاج الى ثلث ما يحتاجه التقطير الوميضي من مياه التغذية لانتاج نفس الكمية من الماء العذب. وبالطبع ينعكس ذلك على الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل المضخات وحجمها. وتصميم مآخذ المياه. 
وتستخدم تقنية التناضح العكسي في تحلية مياه البحر والمياه قليلة الملوحة وكذلك في تحلية مياه الصرف الصحي المعالج ثنائيا او ثلاثيا، حيث يمكن تقليل ملوحة هذه المياه وتخليصها من معظم انواع البكتيريا والفيروسات والمواد الضارة الأخرى، كما تستخدم هذه التقنية في الصناعات الغذائية ومنتجات الألبان وتركيز عصير الفواكه وغيره. 
وقد أحرزت تحلية مياه البحر باستخدام تقنية التناضح العكسي قبولا مطردا كطريقة اقتصادية معتمدة، وكأفضل نظام مكمل وبديل لتقنيات التحلية الحرارية (التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل والتبخير متعدد المؤثرات) وذلك بسبب: 

* تدني استهلاكه من الطاقة بالمقارنة مع اغلب نظم التقطير. 

* تدني المساحة التي يشغلها بالمقارنة بنظم التحلية الأخرى. 

* انخفاض معدل حدوث الترسبات والتآكل فيه بالمقارنة بنظم التحلية الأخرى. 

* مدة انجاز مشاريع التناضح العكسي اقل مما هي الحال عليه بالنسبة لوحدات التقطير. 

* قلة تكلفة معظم مكونات النظام لكونها بلاستيكية الصنع. 

* سهولة تجميع وتشغيل وصيانة النظام وذلك لتكونه من وحدات قائمة بذاتها.
ولما كان نظام التناضح العكسي قد تطور كثيرا خلال العقد الماضي، فقد تزايد استخدامه حتى اصبحت تلك التقنية ضمن الأساليب المعتمدة لتحلية المياه قليلة الملوحة ومياه الصرف الصناعية والصحية، ومع ذلك، مازالت هناك مجالات عديدة تحتاج الى بحث وتطوير بهدف زيادة الاعتمادية وخفض تكلفة المياه المنتجة باستخدام هذه التقنية. فعلى هذه الأعمال التطويرية ان تتناول: 

* مدة خدمة الاغشية وفترات تبديلها. 

* المعلومات الدقيقة عن التكاليف التشغيلية. 

* المعالجة الأولية المثلى الأقل اتلافا للأغشية. 

* تقييم كفاءة مكونات النظام مثل الأنابيب والصمامات والمرشحات بالاضافة الى اجهزة التحكم. 

* الارتقاء الى الحدود المثلى بالمعايير التشغيلية المتعلقة بكل مرحلة من مراحل تشغيل النظام. 

* مدى امكانية اعتبار الماء الناتج عن هذه العملية صالحا للاستعمال كماء عذب وذلك بعد اجراء المعالجة النهائية له. 

* تكلفة الماء المنتج بهذه الطريقة بالمقارنة بالتحلية من خلال وسائل التقطير التقليدية. 
ان الهدف الأساسي لاجراء اعمال البحث والتطوير على تقنية التناضح العكسي هو الوصول الى: 

* افضل تصميم وبأقل تكلفة. 

* تشغيل الوحدات باقل عمالة والحد من الصيانة. 

* انتاج افضل نوعية مياه تحلية بأقل تكلفة. 

وبذلك يمكن تحقيق القاعدة المثلى لأفضل مشروع وهي: التصميم الأمثل وتشغيل المعدات بأعلى مردود اقتصادي. 
ومن هذا المنطلق فقد تقرر في اواخر العقد الماضي اجراء الابحاث والدراسات لتقييم امكانية تطبيق تقنية التناضح العكسي في تحلية مياه البحر في دولة الكويت، علما بان هذه التقنية كانت قد اثبتت جدواها في تحلية المياه قليلة الملوحة عالميا منذ عام 1973 ولكن لم يتم تطبيقها لتحلية مياه البحر العالية الملوحة لعدم توفر الاغشية المناسبة لذلك في ذلك الوقت، وبناء على ذلك، فقد تم الاتفاق في عام 1979 بين دولة الكويت وجمهورية المانيا الاتحادية على البدء في تنفيذ برنامج ابحاث لتحلية مياه البحر وانشاء محطة لاجراء التجارب بطريقة التناضح العكسي. 


5- طرق تحلية أخرى Freezing & Sloar Desalination :

توجد عدة طرق اخرى لتحلية المياه المالحة لا تندرج تحت تصنيف الطرق الحرارية او الاغشية وهي محدودة التطبيق ولم تصل بعد من حيث التطوير الى مستويات تسمح لها بالمنافسة تجاريا مع اي من الطرق التي تم ذكرها في سياق هذا العرض. وابرز هذه الطرق هي التجميد والتقطير الشمسي والتقطير بالأغشية. فالتحلية بالتجميد كانت موضوع ابحاث خلال عقدي الخمسينات والستينات من القرن الحالي وهي تعتمد على خاصية ان الماء العذب يتجمد ويتحول من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة الصلبة عند درجة حرارة اعلى من تلك التي يتجمد عندها المحلول الملحي. لذلك فانه عند تعريض الماء المالح الى درجات حرارة منخفضة عند مستوى تجمد الماء، فان بلورات الثلج تبدأ في التكون تاركة الأملاح ذائبة في المحلول الملحي الذي يظل تحت التحكم الدقيق في حالة سيولة، ثم يتم فصل بلورات الثلج عن المحلول الملحي وغسلها بالماء لفصل الاملاح العالقة بها. وباعادة تذويب البلورات الثلجية يمكن الحصول على الماء العذب. وعلى الرغم من تميز هذه الطريقة بانخفاض الطاقة المستهلكة وتضاؤل فرص التآكل في المعدات وتكون القشور الا ان الصعوبات الفنية في عملية فصل بلورات الثلج عن المحلول الملحي تظل هي العائق الرئيسي للتوسع في قبول هذه التقنية تجاريا. 

أما بالنسبة لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في التقطير لتحلية المياه المالحة، فهي في الحقيقة محاكاة للدورة الطبيعية. فالتسخين والتبخير يحدثان بفعل حرارة الشمس التي يتم تجميعها داخل بيت زجاجي مسطح يسمح بتعرض اكبر مساحة مائية ممكنة لأشعة الشمس وبتكثيف البخار المنطلق على الاسطح الزجاجية المائلة التي عادة ما تكون اقل درجة حرارة من البخار المنطلق ثم يتم تجميع الماء الناتج من تكثف البخار في قنوات على جانبي البيت الزجاجي الذي هو في الحقيقة وحدة تقطير شمسية. ومن الصعوبات التي حالت دون اعتماد هذه التقنية تجاريا انخفاض معدل الانتاج نسبة للمساحة الارضية الافقية التي تحتاجها المقطرات الشمسية، فمتوسط معدل الانتاج هو في حدود 4 لترات يوميا لكل متر مربع. فمثلا للحصول على الانتاج اليومي المماثل لوحدة تقطير وميضي متعدد المراحل بسعة 6 ملايين غالون امبراطوري يوميا نحتاج الى مساحة ارض تصل الى حوالي 7 كيلومترات مربعة وهذا يدل على الارتفاع الهائل في التكلفة الرأسمالية بالاضافة الى اعتمادية هذه التقنية على الاحوال الجوية وفرصة تعرضها لأضرار والتلف بفعل الظروف الجوية المحيطة. 

وفي طريقة التبخير بالأغشية، يتم الجمع بين استخدام دورة التسخين والتكثيف، وكذلك استخدام القدرة الخاصة لبعض الأغشية لانفاذ بخار الماء دون انفاذ الماء في حالته السائلة. لذلك فان البخار الناتج من عملية تسخين الماء المالح ينفذ عبر الغشاء، حيث يتكثف على سطوح باردة ويتم تجميعه كماء عذب منتج في الجهة الأخرى من الغشاء. ونظرا لأن الغشاء غير منفذ للماء في حالته السائلة يظل الماء العذب منفصلا عن الماء المالح بحيث يمكن ضخه الى خارج الوحدة. ولكن تظل هذه الطريقة اقل كفاءة وتكاد تنعدم جدواها الاقتصادية مقارنة بطرق التحلية الحرارية التقليدية. 


**************************************************************

6 - التهجين بين طرق التحلية Hybrid Desalination :

التهجين بين طرق التحلية قد يكون ذا فائدة اقتصادية في كثير من الحالات فهو وسيلة للجمع بين ميزات طريقتين او اكثر من طرق التحلية وقد يؤدي الى رفع مستوى اداء بعض الطرق عند دمجها مع طرق اخرى مقارنة بأدائها منفردة، الى جانب انه يجنب تكرار المعدات والمنشآت مما يقلل من التكلفة الرأسمالية والتشغيلية. واوضح أمثلة نظم التهجين هي تلك التي يتم الجمع فيها بين طريقتي التقطير الوميضي متعدد المراحل وطريقة التناضح العكسي، فيسمح بتغذية محطة التناضح العكسي بمياه التبريد المرجعة التي سبق تسخينها بمحطة التقطير الوميضي متعدد المراحل فيرتفع انتاج محطة التناضح العكسي بنسبة قد تصل الى 30% في حين يمكن الاستغناء عن منشآت مآخذ مياه البحر الخاصة بالتناضح العكسي وخفض حجم قناة ومعدات صرف مياه الترجيع من المحطتين معا. كما ان خلط الماء المنتج من التقطير وهو ماء مقطر لا يزيد تركيز الاملاح الذائبة فيه عن 30 ميلليغرام/لتر مع الماء المنتج من محطة التناضح العكسي ذات أملاح ذائبة قد تصل الى 500 ميلليغرام/لتر ينتج ماء عذبا ذا محتوى ملائما للشرب والاستخدام اليومي دون الحاجة الى مياه آبار لمعالجة المياه المنتجة من المقطرات. وهناك توجه لاجراء المزيد من الدراسات والأبحاث للوصول إلى افضل نظم التهجين بين طرق التحلية التي تقدم وصفها.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2010)

وهذا بحث جدا مفيد عن تصفية المياه ::

( طـــــــرق المعالجــــــة )


عادة ما تعمل محطات المعالجة التقليدية للمياه السطحية عن طريق سلسلة متتابعة من عمليات المعالجة. فبعد أن تغربل أجساما كبيرة كالأسماك والأعواد، تضاف كيماويات تخثير إلى الماء حتى تجعل الجسيمات الدقيقة العالقة التي تعكر المياه تنجذب إلى بعضها البعض وتشكل "لبادات" صغيرة. ويتم اندماج الدقائق المترسبة- تشكيل لبادات أكبر من مجموع تلك اللبادات الصغيرة بالتجريك الهادئ للمياه لتشجيع الجسيمات واللبادات الصغيرة على "الاصطدام" ببعضها البعض، والالتصاق، وتكوين لبادة أكبر. ومتى أصبحت اللبادات كبيرة وثقيلة بما يكفي لرسوبها، تدفع المياه إلى أحواض ترسيب أو ترويق هادئة. وعندما تستقر معظم الأجسام الصلبة، تتم عملية ترشيح من نوع ما إما بالرمل أو الأغشية. وعادة ما يكون التطهير هو الخطوة التالية. والخطوة التالية تكون عادة التطهير. وبعد التطهير، قد تضاف أيضا كيماويات مختلفة pH، لمنع التآكل في شبكة التوزيع، أو لمنع تسوس الأسنان. وقد يستخدم تبادل الأيونات أو الكربون المنشط خلال جزء من هذه العملية للتخلص من الملوثات العضوية أو غير العضوية. وبصورة عامة، فإن مصادر المياه الجوفية تتميز بنوعية أعلى مبدئيا ولا تحتاج سوى معالجة أقل من مصادر المياه السطحية. 

وعادة ما تكون أجهزة الترشيح عند نقاط الاستخدام ونقاط الدخول أبسط وتستعين بعدد محدود من التكنولوجيات. وفي معظم الدول المتطورة تتوفر عند صنبور كل مستهلك مياه شرب خالية من مسببات الأمراض تلبي المعايير الدولية. ومع ذلك، فإن عددا كبيرا من المستهلكين في الدول المتطورة يختار تركيب أجهزة ترشيح عند نقطة الاستخدام أو نقطة الدخول كإجراء احترازي أو لتحسين الخصائص الجمالية للمياه في شبكة المياه العامة. غير أنه في كثير من أجزاء العالم النامي، لا تتوفر أنظمة المياه العامة التي تزود مياه خالية من مسببات الأمراض ويقاس النجاح أساسا بمقدار الحد من خطر الإسهال أو الأمراض الأخرى. لذلك، فإن التكنولوجيا المستخدمة عند نقطة الاستخدام التي تكون ملائمة لموقع ما لا تصلح بالضرورة لموقع آخر​

 
(* التخثــــــــر*)








التخثر و اندماج الدقائق المترسبة عمليتان ضروريتان تسبقان عملية المعالجة في الكثير من أنظمة تنقية المياه. 

ففي عملية الترسيب التقليدية بالتخثر والتلبد، تضاف مادة تخثير إلى مياه المصدر لإثارة قوي انجذاب بين الجسيمات العالقة. ويجري تقليب المزيج ببطء لحفز الجسيمات على الالتصاق ببعضها البعض على شكل "لبادات". عندئذ تدفع المياه في حوض ترسيب هادئ حيث تترسب الأجسام الصلبة. 


كما تضيف أنظمة تعويم الهواء المذاب مادة تخثير لتلبيد الجسيمات العالقة؛ ولكن بدلا من استخدام الترسيب، فإن فقاعات الهواء المضغوط تدفعها إلى سطح الماء حيث يمكن كشطها. 

وقد تم تطوير نظام للتلبد والتطهير بالكلور كتكنولوجيا عند نقطة الاستخدام، لا سيما بالنسبة للدول النامية. وهو يستخدم عبوات صغيرة من الكيماويات وأدوات بسيطة مثل الدلاء ومرشح قماش لتنقية المياه. 


وأخيرا، عادة ما يستخدم تخفيف العسر الجيري تكنولوجيا " لتيسير" المياه- أى، لإزالة الأملاح المعدنية كالكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم. وفي هذه الحالة، لا تكون المواد المترسبة جسيمات عالقة وإنما أملاحا مذابة.




(* أنظمة الترشيـــــــح* )









تعالج أنظمة الترشيح المياه بتمريرها من خلال مواد حبيبيه (مثل الرمل) لتفصل الملوثات وتحجزها. وجميع أنظمة الترشيح التقليدية، والمباشرة والبطيئة بالرمل والمسحوق الصخري الأحفوري كلها تؤدي وظيفة جيدة في إزالة معظم الكائنات أحادية الخلايا، والبكتيريا، والفيروسات (في حال استخدام مادة تخثير). وبصورة عامة فإن مرشحات الأكياس والاسطوانات لا تزيل أي فيروسات وتزيل قليلا من البكتيريا. 

والترشيح التقليدي عملية متعددة المراحل. أولا، تضاف إلى مياه المصدر مادة تخثير كيماوية مثل أملاح الحديد أو الألمنيوم. ثم يقلب المزيج لحفز الجسيمات العالقة على التجمع لتشكيل جلطات أو "لبدات" أكبر ليكون من الأسهل إزالتها. ويسمح لهذه الكتل المتخثرة، أو "اللبدات" بالرسوب خارج المياه، جارفة معها الكثير من الملوثات. ومتى استكملت هذه العمليات، تمرر المياه عبر المرشحات حتى تلتصق بقية الجسيمات بمادة المرشح. 

ويشبه الترشيح المباشر الترشيح التقليدي، باستثناء أنه بعد إضافة مادة التخثير وتقليب المزيج، لا توجد مرحلة منفصلة للترسيب. وبدلا من ذلك، فإن مادة التخثير هي التي تدفع الجسيمات العالقة إلى الترسيب والالتصاق، من ثم، مباشرة بمادة المرشح عند ترشيح المياه. 

وأنظمة الترشيح البطيء بالرمل لا توجد بها مادة تخثير، وعادة لا تكون هناك خطوة للترسيب. وتدفع المياه لتمر ببطء من خلال طبقة الرمل بعمق نحو قدمين إلى أربعة أقدام (0.6 إلى 1.2متر). وتتشكل طبقة بيولوجية منشطة على طول السطح العلوي لطبقة الرمل، فتحصر الجسيمات الصغيرة وتضعف بعض الملوثات العضوية. 

والترشيح الرملي البيولوجي هو صورة للترشيح البطيء عند نقطة الاستخدام، ولكن فعاليته أقل بكثير من الترشيح التقليدي. 

ويستخدم الترشيح بالمسحوق الصخري الأحفوري أصدافا أحفورية لكائنات بحرية دقيقة كوسيلة ترشيح تمرر مياه المصدر الخام من خلالها. والأرض تقوم عمليا بترشيح المياه من جزيئات الملوثات. 

أما مرشحات الأكياس والأسطوانات فهي أنظمة بسيطة وسهلة الاستعمال تستخدم في الترشيح كيسا من النسيج أو اسطوانة بمرشح شاش أو مرشحا متعدد الطبقات لتصفية الميكروبات والترسبات من مياه المصدر. 

وتستخدم مرشحات الخزف في معظمها عند نقطة الاستخدام. وفي الدول النامية، يتم تصنيعها محليا – وأحيانا كمشروع صغير يمول ذاتيا. 

وتستخدم معظم أنظمة الترشيح "الغسيل بالدفع المعكوس" في تنظيف الأنظمة. وهى عملية تخلف الكثير من المياه التي يتعين تدبيرها على نحو سليم. 



(* عمليـــــة الأغشيــــــة *)







استخدمت أنظمة المعالجة الغشائية للمياه في الأصل في مشاريع تحلية المياه فقط. غير أن التحسينات التي أدخلت على تكنولوجيا الأغشية جعلتها باطراد خيارا مطلوبا لإزالة الكائنات الدقيقة، و الجسيمات العالقة ، والمواد العضوية الطبيعية التي تعطي الماء مذاقا عفنا وتعكر صفاءه. 

وأغشية معالجة المياه عبارة عن رقائق من مادة قادرة على فصل الملوثات المبنية على خصائص مثل الحجم أو الشحنة. وتمر المياه عبر الغشاء؛ ولكن حسب حجمها، فالجسيمات الأكبر، والكائنات الدقيقة، وغيرها من الملوثات تفصل بعيدا. 

وبعض هذه الأنظمة تدفع بالضغط، ويتوقف ذلك على ضغط المياه لفصل الجسيمات حسب حجمها. ويستخدم الترشيح الدقيق أكبر حجم من المسام، ويمكن أن يزيل الرمل، والغرين، والطمي، والطحالب، والبكتيريا، والجيارديات، والكريبتوسبوريديوم. ويمكن أن يزيل الترشيح الفائق أيضا الفيروسات. وتوفر أنظمة الترشيح البالغ الدقة حماية كاملة تقريبا ضد الفيروسات، وتزيل معظم الملوثات العضوية، ويمكن أن تقلل من عسر الماء. وأنظمة الارتشاح العكسي عبارة عن أغشية كثيفة تزيل تقريبا جميع الملوثات غير العضوية وجميع الجزيئات العضوية باستثناء أصغرها. 

وتمزج الديلزة الكهربائية التكنولوجيا الغشائية باستخدام التيار الكهربائي، لفصل الملوثات على أساس شحنتها. وبخلاف العمليات الغشائية الأخرى، لا تمر مياه المصدر مطلقا من خلال الأغشية أثناء عملية الديلزة الكهربائية. وهي لا تستخدم في المحطات الكبرى لمعالجة المياه بنفس الكثرة التي تستخدم بها بعض التكنولوجيات الأخرى المذكورة هنا. وبدلا من ذلك، فإنها تستخدم في الأغلب في التطبيقات الطبية والمختبرات التي تحتاج مياه فائقة الصفاء. 

ويمكن للأغشية، لا سيما الارتشاح الغشائي العكسي والترشيح البالغ الدقة، أن يكون خيارا جيدا لأنظمة المعالجة الصغيرة النطاق التي تصادف طائفة واسعة من الملوثات. ومع ذلك، فإنها كثيرا ما تنتج كميات من المياه الأسنة (أو "المركزة") أكثر مما تخلفه معظم أنظمة المعالجة الأخرى؛ نحو 15 في المائة من حجم المياه المعالجة؛ ويمكن أن تسد بالطمي أو المواد العضوية إذا لم يتم ترشيح المياه الغنية بالجسيمات أولا. 

والصيانة ليست صعبة بصورة عامة، ولكن يمكن أن تكون باهظة التكاليف بالنظر إلى أن العمل الرئيسي المطلوب هو تغيير الغشاء إذا دعت الضرورة. وتتركز معظم مشاكل الصيانة في تسرب الماء وتعطن الغشاء.


( *المطهرات الكيميائية* ) 






تستخدم أنظمة التطهير لمكافحة الأمراض التي تحملها المياه والتي تسببها البكتيريا أو الفيروسات. وتتخلص هذه العمليات مسببات الأمراض بعلاج مياه المصدر بمضيفات كيماوية، أو عن طريق تعريضها لضوء فوق البنفسجي. وكثيرا ما تكون أنظمة المعالجة هذه رخيصة ويمكن خفضها لتلائم محطات المعالجة الصغيرة. 

ومن المطهرات الشائعة الكلور الحر، والكلورامينات، وثاني أكسيد الكلور. ويعد التطهير بالكلور أكثر (وأقدم) نوع من المضافات الكيماوية الشائعة. كما أنه مؤكسد، ولذلك يساعد في إزالة الحديد، وكبريتيد الهيدروجين، ومعادن أخرى. 

ويعالج الأوزون، وهو غاز عديم اللون، الملوثات العضوية وغير العضوية بنفس طريقة المعالجة بالكلور بل إنه أكثر فعالية ضد البكتيريا والجراثيم الأخرى. وأنظمة الأوزون غير شائعة في كثير من دول العالم لأنها تنطوي على بنية تحتية مكثفة، ويمكن أن يكون تنفيذها باهظ التكاليف. 

وعادة ما ينتج الضوء فوق البنفسجي، وهو جزء خفي من الطيف الكهرمغناطيسي الذي يقتل البكتيريا والفيروسات في المياه المعرضة لأشعته، باستخدام مصابيح زئبقية. واستخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية رخيص ورائج في المحطات الصغيرة ولكنها ليست فعالة مثل المطهرات الأخرى في إمدادات المياه السطحية التي تحتوى على الكثير من الجسيمات العالقة.


( *أنظمــــــة الامتــــــــــزاز* )






تعالج أنظمة الامتزاز المياه بإضافة مادة، مثل الكربون المنشط أو أكسيد الألومنيوم، إلى إمدادت المياه. وتجذب الممتزات (المواد النشطة سطحيا) الملوثات بعمليات كيماوية وفيزيائية تجعلها "تلتصق" بأسطحها للتخلص منها فيما بعد. 

وحتى الآن، فإن أكثر الممتزات الشائعة الاستخدام هو الكربون المنشط - وهي مادة تشبه الفحم لكنها مسامية إلى حد كبير. وكثيرا ما يستخدم مسحوق الكربون المنشط عندما تنشأ مشاكل مؤقتة تتعلق بجودة المياه؛ فيمكن ببساطة إضافته إلى الماء والتخلص منه مع المخلفات الطينية. وكثيرا ما يتم ترتيب الكربون الحبيبي المنشط في القاع لتمر مياه المصدر ببطء أو ترشح من خلاله. 

وتستخدم المعالجة بأكسيد الألومنيوم المنشط لجذب وإزالة الملوثات، مثل الزرنيخ والفورايد، اللذين يحملان أيونات سالبة الشحنة. ومع ذلك، يمكن أن يكون هذا الخيار مكلفا وقد يتطلب نظام صيانة معقدا. كذلك، فإن المياه قد تحتاج إلى تعديل مستوى رقم الحموضة -pHقبل عامود الامتزاز، كما أن تخلف بقايا كبيرة من الألمنيوم يعتبر مشكلة شائعة. وتحتاج عملية التجديد إلى كل من الأحماض وعناصر التفاعل. 

و يعتمد نظام تبادل الأيونات راتينج يزيل الملوثات غير العضوية المشحونة مثل الزرنيخ، والكروم، والنترات ، والراديوم، واليورانيوم، والفلورايد الزائد عن طريق مبادلتها على سطحها بالذرات المشحونة غير الضارة. وهو يعمل على أفضل ما يكون في المياه الخالية من الجسيمات العالقة ويمكن خفضه ليلائم حجم أى محطة معالجة. وتبادل الأيونات هو أكثر الوسائل المستخدمة لإزالة العسر (ذرات الراتينج الموجبة الشحنة) أو النيترات (ذرات الراتينج السالبة الشحنة). وفي كلتا الحالتين، يمكن إعادة تجديده بمياه مالحة. وأما استخدام تبادل الأيونات لإزالة النويدات المشعة فهو عملية معقدة إذ أن هذه المواد تتجمع في الراتينج وتحدث على مستويات عالية في مادة التجديد، مما يعقد العمليات بدرجة كبيرة. 

ويفضل الكربون المنشط بصورة عامة لإزالة الملوثات العضوية، في حين كثيرا ما يكون استخدام تبادل الأيونات أفضل لإزالة الجزيئات غير العضوية القابلة للذوبان. 



( *أنظمة حقن المياه بالهواء لتبخير الملوثات *) 







تقوم أنظمة حقن المياه بالهواء، المعروفة أيضا بأنظمة التهوية، بخلط الهواء بإمدادات المياه. والهدف هو توليد أكبر مساحة ممكنة من احتكاك الهواء بالماء حتى تنتقل الكيماويات العضوية المتطايرة والغازات المذابة مثل الرادون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين من الماء إلى الهواء. 

ويستخدم نظام تهوية البرج المعبأ موزعا يجعل المياه تمر بصورة متساوية عبر قمة برج معبأ بأجسام من البلاستيك، أو الخزف، أو المعدن تم تصميمها على نحو يزيد احتكاك الهواء بالماء إلى أقصى درجة. ويدفع الهواء أو يسحب إلى أعلى من خلال البرج في عكس اتجاه تيار المياه. 

وترتب أنظمة التهوية بالصواني المواد المعبأة في صواني رأسية وتقطر المياه من خلالها. 

وتدفع أنظمة حقن المياه بالهواء، الهواء المضغوط عبر موزعات في قاع الحوض. وتستخدم أنظمة التهوية الميكانيكية خلاطا في استثارة سطح المياه بشدة. 

ومع أن أنظمة نشر الهواء المضغوط بسيطة من حيث المبدأ، فإنها تميل إلى الانسداد بسبب الجسيمات العالقة ، والبكتيريا المولدة للصدأ، وترسبات كربونات الكالسيوم. وترتفع تكاليف المعالجة كثيرا إذا كان يتعين معالجة المياه سلفا أو إذا كان يتعين تنقية هواء النظام قبل إطلاقه في الجو. 

ولا يوجد من بين أنظمة نشر الهواء المضغوط ما هو مصمم لأن يكون فعالا ضد الكائنات الدقيقة. وتحتاج جمعيها لمصدر كهربائي يعتمد عليه، باستثناء أنظمة التهوية على هيئة صواني، المصممة لاستخدام الهواء الطبيعي بالحمل الحراري والجاذبية، ومن ثم، كثيرا ما يمكن تشغيلها بدون كهرباء.


(* المعالجة الشمسية* )

تستغل المعالجات الشمسية للمياه عمليات تطهير طبيعية توجد في الطبيعة وتسفر الطبيعة وتعزز تلك المعالجات لتسفر عن نتائج أكثر كفاءة. وتحظى الوحدات الشمسية الصغيرة بل والمحمولة بالشعبية على مستوى البيوت. فهي قد تمثل خيارا جيدا لمعالجة المياه في الدول النامية التي تتمتع بعدد كبير من الأيام المشمسة لأنها رخيصة ولا تحتاج تقريبا لأي استثمار في البنية التحتية. 

وينطوي التقطير الشمسي على وضع المياه غير النقية في حاوية، وتبخيرها باستخدام أشعة الشمس، وتكثيفها في حاوية منفصلة. وتتخلف معظم الملوثات مثل الأملاح، والمعادن الثقيلة، والميكروبات في حاوية المياه غير النقية، التي يمكن التخلص منها دوريا. 

ويستخدم التطهير الشمسي أشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية لقتل مسببات الأمراض. ويوضع كوب من الزجاج أو البلاستيك مليء بمياه غير معالجة فوق سقف أو سطح حديد مموج. وبعد تعريضها لأشعة الشمس فترة كافية، يقوم الضوء فوق البنفسجي بالتضافر مع درجة الحرارة العالية بقتل معظم الفيروسات، والبكتيريا، والكائنات والكائنات أحادية الخلايا.​


----------



## م.م فادي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

ولكن ياحبذا لو ان هناك معلومات عن دور الفحم المنشط في تنقية المياه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 يوليو 2010)

م.م فادي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم
> 
> ولكن ياحبذا لو ان هناك معلومات عن دور الفحم المنشط في تنقية المياه




تجربه عمليه لتنقية الماء من الملوثات " العوالق الصلبه والألوان والروائح الغير مرغوب فيها " :

قد لا يعي البعض أن الفحم " مسحوق الكربون " والذي يعرف ب الشاركول ( Char coal ) يستخدم في عدة تطبيقات حياتيه , ومن هذه التطبيقات " تنقية المياه الملوثه والتي تحمل بعض الشوائب والعوالق وكذلك بعض الألوان والروائح الغير مرغوب فيها 

وتستخدم هذه الطريقه في محطات تحلية المياه أيضا وكذلك في محطات معالجة المياه الملوثه كمياه المجاري 0

والمبدأ الذي تقوم عليه تلك الطريقه يعتمد على عملية الإمتزاز " الإدمصاص " adsorption حيث يقوم الفحم أو الكربون المنشط بعملية جذب الجزيئات والملوثات على سطحه ويباعد بينها وبين الماء فتتم عملية التنقيه بكل سهوله 0 

وبعض ربات البيوت يستخدمن الفحم بوضع قطعة منه في الثلاجه وذلك للتخلص من أي رائحه غير مرغوب فيها 0


وجرت العاده عند محاولة إجراء هذه التجربه على مستوى مبسط كما في المختبر المدرسي فإننا نعمد إلى تسخين كميه من الفحم النباتي أو الحيواني وذلك لتنشيطه 0

وتعتبر من التجارب المثيره والملفته للإنتباه ويفضل إجراؤها من قبل الطلبه لتنمية المهارات لديهم 0 

وسوف أقوم بشرح مبسط لتجربة تنقية عينه من الماء الملوث كما يلي : 

الأدوات المطلوبه :

1- 50 إلى 100 جم تقريبا من الفحم النباتي أو الحيواني المنشط 0
2- لتر من الماء العادي 0
3- كميه من الرمل والحجاره 0
4- بعض المشروبات الغازيه الملونه كالميرندا , البيبسي , الشاني أو أي سائل ملون0
5- كميه قليله جدا من محلول النشادر المخفف " هيدروكسيد الأمونيوم " ماده بها رائحه 0
6- كأس زجاجي كبير 0
7- لوح خشبي للتقليب 0
8- دورق مخروطي " ترشيح " 0
9- قمع ترشيح 0
10- ورق ترشيح 0
11- حامل 0 
12- حمام مائي 0

طريقة العمل : 

1- نأتي بالكأس الزجاجي الفارغ ونضع به قليل من الرمل الذي يحوي العوالق الكبيره والصغيره 0
2- نسكب كميه قليله جدا من محلول النشادر " عديم اللون " إلى الكاس السابق " لإعطاء رائحه " 0
3- نضيف قليلا من الميرندا أو الشاني للخليط السابق " لإعطاء لون " 0
4- نضيف كميه من الماء العادي " ماء الصنبور " 0
5- بشكل تدريجي نبدأ بإضافة الفحم المنشط " الكربون " للمزيج السابق 0
6- بإستخدام اللوح الخشبي نقوم بتقليب الخليط لفتره بين 3 إلى 5 دقائق بشكل مستمر 0
7- نثبت قمع الترشيح على الحامل الخشبي , ثم نضع على القمع الزجاجي ورقة الترشيح بعد طيها بالطريقه المعهوده 0
8- نبدأ بسكب الخليط الملوث من خلال قمع الترشيح وبالطبع نستقبل الرشاحه في دورق الترشيح 0

المشاهدات : 

نلاحظ إنفصال العوالق الصلبه والشوائب والرمل على قمع الترشيح ونزول محلول مائي عديم اللون في دورق الإستقبال , خاليا من أي ملوثات أو روائح , وبالنسبه للطعم الحلو الموجود في المشروب الغازي يمكن فصل السكر عن الماء بتبخير المحلول في حمام مائي 0

ملحوظه :

تتم هذه العمليه في المختبر على نطاق ضيق ونهدف منها فقط توضيح عمل الكربون أو الفحم المنشط في عملية تنقية المياه من الملوثات ذات اللون والرائحه للتعريف بمفهوم عملية الإمتزاز 0 

وبالإمكان إجراء التجربه في المنزل لسهولتها وتوفر الخامات الأساسيه لها 0

بينما في محطات معالجة المياه الملوثه ومحطات تحلية مياه البحر فتتم العمليه على نطاق واسع حيث قد تستخدم بعض المواد الكيميائيه كمخثرات ومرسبات لبعض المواد التي لا يمكن التخلص منها عن طريق الفحم أو الكربون المنشط


----------



## قليل الزاد (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية الرجاء قبولي ضيف بينكم وجزا الله كل من تعلمت منه حرف الف خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناته واسال الله ان يكون كلامه في ميزان حسناته واستعدوا لاسئلة الكثيرة كوني قليل الزاد


----------



## قليل الزاد (25 يوليو 2010)

*استفسار*

شكرا لك اخي مهندس المحبة لدي استسار لو سمت كيف طريقة حساب كميات الرمل والفحم داخل الفلاتر للحصول على الغزارات المطلوبة ؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2010)

قليل الزاد قال:


> شكرا لك اخي مهندس المحبة لدي استسار لو سمت كيف طريقة حساب كميات الرمل والفحم داخل الفلاتر للحصول على الغزارات المطلوبة ؟



السلام عليكم أرجو سؤال الأخ كاظم لأنه المختص بهذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u377227.html


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (26 يوليو 2010)

يسلمو ايديكم على الموضوع الجميل بصراحة موضوع كثير مهم
بس انا محتاج الى كيفية استعمال تطبيقات النانوتكنولوجي في طرق معالجة المياه انا درست عنها بس محتاج معلومات اكثر . حيث انه يدخل في صناعة الفلاتر نظرا لجزيئات الصغيرة بحجم النانو فانه يستخدم في صناعة الااغشية . بس بصراحة ليست لدي معلمات كثيرة اريد معلومات عن النانوتكنولوجي وتطبيقاتها في الهندسة الكيمياوية بصورة عامة وفي مالجة المياه بصورة خاصة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يوليو 2010)

جالاك الدلوي قال:


> يسلمو ايديكم على الموضوع الجميل بصراحة موضوع كثير مهم
> بس انا محتاج الى كيفية استعمال تطبيقات النانوتكنولوجي في طرق معالجة المياه انا درست عنها بس محتاج معلومات اكثر . حيث انه يدخل في صناعة الفلاتر نظرا لجزيئات الصغيرة بحجم النانو فانه يستخدم في صناعة الااغشية . بس بصراحة ليست لدي معلمات كثيرة اريد معلومات عن النانوتكنولوجي وتطبيقاتها في الهندسة الكيمياوية بصورة عامة وفي مالجة المياه بصورة خاصة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وإن شاء الله يفيدك هذا الموضوع ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135751.html


----------



## وضاحة (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قليل الزاد (3 أغسطس 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد . كيف طريقة التواصل مع الاستاذ مشرف المحبة كنت قد طرحت عدة اسئلة لم ارى اجوبة لها افيدوني جزيتم خيرا.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2010)

قليل الزاد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحية طيبة وبعد . كيف طريقة التواصل مع الاستاذ مشرف المحبة كنت قد طرحت عدة اسئلة لم ارى اجوبة لها افيدوني جزيتم خيرا.



السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل أي أسئلة طرحت ولم تجد لها جواب أما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الفلاتر فقد أعطيتك رابط للأخ كاظم وهو المختص فيها لكي يجبك جواب مختص لأنني غير مختص فيه وبالتوفيق للجميع وأي سؤال أقدر أجيبك إن شاء الله ماأقصر معاك أو مع أي عضو من أعضاءنا الفاضل وأي شيء تريد أرسله على الخاص أو أكتبه في موضوع وإن شاء الله تجد الأجابة مني او من أي عضو مختص بسؤالك ...


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج منكم ياجماعه ان اعرف طرق تعقيم roاذا كان به ميكروبات رجاء الاهمام والرد عليا بسرعه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

كيميائى بسيونى قال:


> السلام عليكم انا محتاج منكم ياجماعه ان اعرف طرق تعقيم roاذا كان به ميكروبات رجاء الاهمام والرد عليا بسرعه



تقنية التناضح العكسي ومراحله العلاجية ؟؟؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138420.html?highlight=%C7%E1%CA%E4%C7%D6%CD+%C7%E1%DA%DF%D3%ED

التحلية بطريقة التناضح العكسي دورة تدريبية من شركة متيتو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67307.html

ولاتنسونا من الدعاء .......​


----------



## هاشم توفيق (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أشكر الجميع على ما قدموه وسيقدموه لنا
وانا عضو جديد ومعرفتي قليلة وأود الإنضمام لعائلتكم الجميلة وذات المعارف الكبرى وانهل منكم ما استطعت
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

هاشم توفيق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا أشكر الجميع على ما قدموه وسيقدموه لنا
> وانا عضو جديد ومعرفتي قليلة وأود الإنضمام لعائلتكم الجميلة وذات المعارف الكبرى وانهل منكم ما استطعت
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



منور أخي هاشم الموقع وأهلا بك بين أخوانك وإن شاء الله الأستفادة والتقدم والأحتراف ...


----------



## waleeeed (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوين على المعلومات


----------



## waleeeed (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور وكل عام وانتم بخير ..........


----------



## tarfass40 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

very very good thanks


----------



## fatema muhsen (22 ديسمبر 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> بارك الله بكم اساتذتنا الكرام


اخي المحترم شكرا لك على المعلومة واود ان اسالك عن طريقة تصنيع الانتيسكايلنت او اذا اي مهندس يمكن ان يخدمني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

fatema muhsen قال:


> اخي المحترم شكرا لك على المعلومة واود ان اسالك عن طريقة تصنيع الانتيسكايلنت او اذا اي مهندس يمكن ان يخدمني ولكم جزيل الشكر



أرجو كتابة الانتيسكايلنت باللغة الأنكليزية لكي يمكن أن أساعدك وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## المتطلعة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتطلعة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## المتطلعة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات راقية ومفيدة


----------



## adham najm alssaed (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه الابحاث المفيدة ....
ممكن يا شباب تفيدوني بالتركيب الكيميائي لمادة الكومبلكسون - مانع التكلس - مانع التآكل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يناير 2011)

adham najm alssaed قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لهذه الابحاث المفيدة ....
> ممكن يا شباب تفيدوني بالتركيب الكيميائي لمادة الكومبلكسون - مانع التكلس - مانع التآكل



أرجو كتابة أسم المادة باللغة الأنكليزية لكي يسهل علي البحث لك عنها وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ....


----------



## مهند علي شاكر (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات المهمة والمفيدة في حياتنا اليومية


----------



## salah nasr (20 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اولا بارك الله فيك ونفع الدنيا بعلمك .في الوقت الراهن لو نظرنا للتغيرات المناخيه واثارها علي الشرق الاوسط وافريقيا ....... علي مدي خمسون عام. سنعرف قيمة هذاه الدراسات والابحاث.زادنا الله جميعا من علمه.................... باحث .مهندس .صلاح محمد نصر. دراسات عليا موارد طبيعيه


----------



## ابراهيم25 (9 مارس 2011)

بس ابي اسال عن الاغشيه لانه لدي عندي مركب 2 اغشيه اريد اعرف كم يحتاج ن مضخه لدفع المياه للااغشيه الي موجود معي هي سبعه ونصف كيلو ارجو الرد بجواب مع الشرح


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (13 مارس 2011)

رااااااااااائع وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الجميل


----------



## ramadankhaled (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد من الاخوة برنامج تصميم محطة التناضح العكسي وكيفية قياس sdi


----------



## enas2 (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mostafa elkadi (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاااااااااااااكم الله خير الثواب بجد معلومات مفيدة


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mhazaa (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات العلمية القيمة وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (26 مايو 2011)

*ممتاز نشكر لك هذا الطرح لذلك الموضوع ذو الاهمية الحيوية نشكر لك ذلك المجهود*


----------



## zanky (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## zanky (6 يونيو 2011)

لديه أستفسار 

ان امتصاص الكاربون للكلور هل يسبب ضعف الكاربون او يقل عمره وكيفة يمكننا معالجته (تبديل الكاربون او يوجد هناك طريقة اخرى)


ومني لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

well done..thanks alot..


----------



## حنين صلاح (26 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## م باسل وردان (29 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة انا اعملت بحث من شهرين لهلا ....ولقيت انو هالموضوع الي حضرتك نزلتو في اكتر من 90% من الي بيطلبو اي انسان بسال عن هالموضوع وهو صديقي رائع وبارك الله في جهدك
لكن اعتقد انه يحتاج لعملية ترتيب بسيطة
والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مصطفى كامل عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رقة الفراش (31 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيكم 
لكن ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد الحلول اللازمة لمعالجة ارتفاع نسبة ايون الكبريتات في مياه الصرف الصحي


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عيدسالم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخوة المهندسين المحترمين :*
*تحية طيبة وبعد:*
*ارجو منكم افادتي في مشكلتي .*
*نحن نمتلك تحلية مياه آبار نظام تناضح عكسي ويتم استخراج المياه *
*بنسبة ملوحة قليلة جدا فلذلك لايتم تحليتها الا الشيئ البسيط ولكن منذ فترة قصيرة لاحظنا ان الماء الخارج من آلة التحلية ro يوجد بها رائحة غريبة شبيهة بالتأكسد وتسبب ذلك في اتلاف كميات كبيرة من المياه ومازالت المشكلة قائمة مع انه التحلية تتم بشكل طبيعي جدا وبجودة عالية ولكن مشكلة الرائحة افيدونا لو سمحتم جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي عيد سالم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انت بحاجة الى فلتر كربوني قبل الدخول الى وحدة ro 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## noor mohammed (15 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم اديك والله يوفقك على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## عيدسالم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السيد نبيل عواد الغباري :
شكرا جزيلا لك على ردك وللأخوة القرآء .بالنسبة للمحطة فهي تتدرج من المياه الواردة ثم تمر في ساند فلتر وكربون فلتر وسوفنرز ثم الى ro sys ولكن منذ فترة قمنا بتجديد الساند والكربون والسوفنر ففي هذه الاثناء قمنا بتخطيهم لمدة اسبوع وادخال المياه مباشرة الى ro ممكن في هذا الاثناء حدثت المشكلة تشخيص سليم 100% ولكن ما الحل الان لنتخلص من هذه المشكلة علما بأن المحطة تعمل الآن بشكل كامل بجميع المراحل . وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اقترح ان يتم عمل غسيل كيميائي لوحدة ro والتأكد من عمل خطوة الشطف جيدا وبعد ذلك تشغيل الوحدة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

goooooooooooooood


----------



## eng-bg-2011 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقوم حاليا بدراسة مشروع لتحلية المياه باستعمال طريقة التناضح العكسي ... ثم اعادة كمية مدروسة من الاملاح لتصبح شبيهة بالمياه المعدنية الطبيعية
في الحقيقة أنا مهندس مختص في الهندسة الصناعية ولست مختصا في الكيمياء ولكن كباعث مشروع يجب أن أكون ملما بكل تفاصيل المشروع
طلبي من الاخوة هو الآتي :11::11::11:
ماهي أفضل الطرق لإضافة الأملاح بحيث نتحصل على تركيبة متوازنة 
مثلا هذه التركيبة 
Ca2+: 34mg/l
Mg2+: 12mg/l
Na+: 22mg/l
K+: 8.5mg/l


CO32-: 10mg/l
SO42-: 0.3mg/l
Cl-: 0.8mg/l
F-: 0.06mg/l

:87::87::87:


بارك الله فيكم

تحياتي 

السلام عليكم​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اكثر الطرق اختصارا هو اضافة جزء من ماء المصدر لنحصل على ايصالية بحدود 250 الى 400 وستكون النسب التي ذكرتها قريبة جدا من المطلوب .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة السعدي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ مهندس المحبة ارجو مساعدتي في مشروعي وهو تحلية المياه المالحة بالطاقة الشمسية(الحوض الشمسي) فانا لحد الان لم احصل على اي معلومات مفيدة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
المهندسة السعدي
استغلال الطاقة الشمسية لتحلية مياه البحر
تتم هذه العملية بطريقتين:

1) الطريقة المباشرة- احواض تقطير بالطاقة الشمسية.

2) وحدتين منفصلتين- الاولى للطاقة الشمسية, والثانية للتقطير. المباشرة بدرجة حرارة منخفضة, حيث اشعة الشمس تبخر المياه مباشرة وهذا البخار يعود ويتكاثف لمروره بمنطقة درجة حرارتها منخفضة.
تتركب احواض التقطير من احواض ارضيتها مكسوة بمادة بوتيلين بولي اثيلين سوداء وعلى هذه الطبقة توضع المياه المالحة بسمك 25-150 ملم ويمكن استعمال احواض تتسع لسمك حتى 300ملم . فتحات الاحواض العلوية مغطاه بغطاء زجاجي او غطاء بلاستيكي شفاف موضوع بزاوية ميلان من 10-20 درجة مئوية. على جوانب الحوض قنوات وفتحة(مزراب) لجمع واخراج المياه المقطرة. وفي اسفل كل حوض توجد فتحات لدخول المياه المالحة وفتحات لخروج الرواسب الملحية.

طريقة العمل:

تسخن اشعة الشمس ارضية الاحواض السوداء فيتبخر الماء الملامس لها فيرتفع الى الغطاء الزجاجي فيتكاثف عليه بسبب حرارته المنخفضه نسبيا, ولميلان الغطاء تجري المياه المقطرة في القنوات ومن ثم الى اوعية الجمع عن طريق المزراب.

ان الكمية التي ينتجها الحوض هي 3 لتر\متر مربع\يوم. الا ان هذه الكمية ليست ثابته لتعلقها بموقع المنطقة وفصول السنه.

ايجابيات الحوض الشمسي:

1) استعمال طاقة كهربائية قليلة.

2) مصاريف التشغيل منخفضة.

3) لا حاجة لوجود عاملين اخصائيين .

4) مفيد ونافع نسبيا بوحدات صغيرة

5) سهل الاستعمال في مناطق نائية ومنفردة

6) ملائم لمياه بتراكيز ملوحه مختلفة, وتشغيله ليس حساسا للتغيرات في الاشعاع

سلبيات الحوض الشمسي:

1) يتطلب مساحات واسعة

2) العلاقة بيت التكاليف والمساحة المستغلة طردية.

تتم عملية تحلية مياه البحر عن طريق البحر عن طريق وحدات لاستيعاب الطاقة الشمسية ووحدة لطاقة حرارية منفصلة. هذه الوحدات تعمل بالاساس بو بواسطة التبخير او التقطير بمراحل عديدة وكذلك بعملية التجميد, حيث ان الطاقة الشمسية تزود الحرارة المطلوبة للوحدات.

هذه الوحدات تتركب من ثلاثة عوامل هي:

أ) استيعاب الطاقة الشمسية:

*احواض شمسية(تستوعب حرارة ب 90-100 درجات مئوية)

*احواض مسطحة (تستوعب حرارة ب 65-70 درجة مئوية)

*خلايا مسطحة (تستوعب حرارة حتى 100 درجة مئوية)

*خلايا مركزية(حرارة عالية)

ان الحرارة المطلوبة لتقطير المياه هي من 100-150 درجة مئوية.

ب) خزن الطاقة الحرارية المستوعبة:

نظرا لقوة الطاقة الحرارية التي نحتاجها في عملية التقطير فالمطلوب ان نحافظ على هذه الطاقة ان تكون مستمرة بنفس القوة, وبما ان مصدر هذه الطاقة الحرارية متعلق باشعة الشمس فستكون متغيرة تبعا للتغيرات في فصول السنة.

لذلك عند تسخين الماء العادي (العذب) عن طريق اشعة الشمس فان هذا الماء الساخن ينتقل الى اوعية خزن زمنها يستطيع ان يزود طاقة حرارية ثابتة رغم التغير الذي يطرأ على اشعاع الشمس خلال ساعات النهار.

ج) وحدة حرارية:

وهي وحدة تبخير او تقطير بمراحل عديدة او وحدة تجميد. هذه الوحدات ليست بالضرورة ان ترتبط بوحدات استيعاب الطاقة الشمسية, اذ يمكن تشغيلها عن طريق حرق مواد وقود رخيصة.

لتنفيذ عملية التقطير امكانيتان هما:

1)ان المياه المالحة نفسها تستوعب الطاقة الشمسية وتمر في وحدات التقطير.

2)استيعاب الطاقة عن طريق مياه عذبة او أي سائل عضوي في دائرة مغلقة, وتنتقل هذه الطاقة الى المياه المالحة التي تمر فقط بوحدة التقطير. (كما هو موضح في التخطيطين التاليين):

في التخطيط الثاني يوجد سائلان منفردان :

1) دائرة مغلقة للمياه الغذبة التي تزود الطاقة لوجة التقطير من اشعة الشمس كمصدر طاقة

2) وحدة تقطير والتي تستقبل مياه البحر المالحة لتقطيرها.


----------



## eng-bg-2011 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بوركت أخي

هل يوجد كتب متخصصة في كيمياء الماء؟

جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## خالد العمرانى (6 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عبد الله (25 يناير 2012)

كم كمية الأملاح المذابة (tds) في المياه الصالحة للشرب ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم محمود عبدالله
الاملاح الذائبة في مياه الشرب تختلف من منطقة لاخرى وبشكل عام اقل من 1000جزء/مليون


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

ا*لف شكر وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (23 فبراير 2012)

هل يوجد جهاز فلترة المياه الحمضية أو المكثفة من عوادم السيارات ؟ 
أي [ عندما يتم تكثيف عوادم السيارات وتحويلها إلى سوائل هل يمكن
تنقية هذه السوائل ومعالجتها وتحويلها إلى مياه نقية ؟ ] أرجو ذكر
اسم الجهاز أو الآلة أو الفلتر الذي يقوم بأداء هذه المهمة.


----------



## a.houmani (14 مارس 2012)

بالفعل معلومات قيّمة ورائعة يا أساتذة,وشكرا"


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أبريل 2012)

*




جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع 
*


----------



## دقشة (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك بس الموضوع الذي أريده تنقية المياه السطحية "مياه الأنهار"


----------



## makhloufi.hyd (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة فقط نطلب من الإخوة إدراج المراجع المقتبس منها المواضيع


----------



## مروان القصار (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللا


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا


----------



## على منصورى (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا شاكر لكم كثيرا اخوانى المهندسين قد استفدت كثيرا من مجهوداتكم المقدرة


----------



## على منصورى (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا شاكر لكم كثيرا اخوانى المهندسين قد استفدت كثيرا من مجهوداتكم المقدرة


----------



## Abdullah.Salem (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير على المجهود
وعسى نفيدكم في المستقبل


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## chemist.shihab (23 أكتوبر 2012)

هل يؤثر وجود الصوديوم على المراجل ، وماذا يحدث للكمية الفائضة من الهيدرازين داخل المراجل هل يتفكك


----------



## abdelsalamn (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وذادك علما


----------



## ayman 67 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## faerrd (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الله معك اخي المحترم


----------



## ahmed hassn (30 أبريل 2013)

A new way to desalt water without using RO or distillation

Capacitive desalination, in which salt ions are electrically removed from saltwater, has been researched for decades as a potentially cheaper alternative to energy-intensive reverse osmosis (RO) and distillation, but so far its application has been limited to waters with very low salt concentrations. A new method, which may change that, is being developed by researchers at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory (LLNL, Livermore, Calif.; www.llnl.gov). In capacitive desalination, saltwater is typically pumped through a channel between two capacitor-electrodes (diagram). The electrodes remove the Na+ and Cl– ions from the saltwater by capturing them on the surface of the electrodes. LLNL has built a flow-through electrode (FTE) module that has no channel, but consists of two highly porous blocks of carbon aerogel (with negative and positive charges), divided by a thin polymer membrane. Saltwater is pumped through the entire capacitor and the ions, which can pass through the membrane, are accumulated by the appropriate electrode. Earlier experiments (in the 1990s) used aerogels with small pores and had a channel between the electrodes. This limited ion-transport times from the channel into the electrodes, says Michael Stadermann, an LLNL staff scientist. The FTE uses a newly developed aerogel that combines large pores, of 1–3-μm dia. with small pores of 1–2-nm dia. The large pores allow easy flow at low pressure, while the small ones give the aerogel a vast surface area of up to 3,000 m2/g for capturing ions. The structure permits elimination of the channel, thereby reducing the transport distance from millimeters to micrometers, with a corresponding decrease in desalination time, he says. The aerogel is made by sol-gel polymerization of resorcinol with formaldehyde in water, using acetic acid as a catalyst. The water is removed by washing with acetone, which is then evaporated by heating. Finally, the material is pyrolized at 950°C and activated by a carbon dioxide etch. Pyrolysis stabilizes the pores and makes for a robust structure, says Stadermann. Laboratory tests with the FTE module achieved salt removal of 80 mmol/L in a single pass and indicate the process would require less than a hundredth of the pressure of conventional RO, he says, but the higher electricity use would even out the operating costs. However, he expects the capital cost would be lower and that the process would have an advantage over RO for processing brackish water.


----------



## معاذ 511 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجوا الافاده في موضوع ترسيب الامونيا سيليكات علي الممبرينات


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## طلاب العلم11 (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## مهند الجنابي (2 يونيو 2014)

الاخ مهندس المحبه // شرحك وافي ومفيد جدا 
اثابك الله وبارك جهدك القيم 
مع فائق التقدير


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك اخى الكريم


----------



## khalidwdn (9 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال بشر (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## memo star (27 يوليو 2017)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد_عبدالسلام (4 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

